# Weed! Weed! Weed!



## GuitarsCanada

I was never much of a toker even in my younger days. I could not tell you the difference between one strain or the other nor did I care that much. But due to a severe injury to my left shoulder back in March of 2017, which cannot be surgically repaired, I have been forced into a pain management regimen that most likely will continue for the rest of my life. I hate any kind of pain pills and since this is going to be a very lengthy (unless I drop dead) process I have gotten a medical marijuana licence and use CBD oils to manage the pain. With Canada on the verge of going legal the opportunities are endless. Through necessity I need to learn all I can about the whole process, products, growing and laws etc etc. 

So with no job (I had to quit the one I had at the time, which was more of a get out of the house type of thing) and time on my hands I dug out the old Xenforo licence I still had and created another forum. There are tons of forums out there on weed but like this one, nothing really with the Canadian flavor and Canadian content. If I would have known the position I was going to find myself in 2 years ago, I would never have given this one up. Instead of having too much to do I have nothing to do. I am basically useless now for any maintenance at our shop etc. 

The objective of this new one is to gather as much info as I can on the subject. I want to eventually move into growing etc but I have no idea what I am doing in those areas. I am really just beginning the process. Discussions on the laws, growing, reviews, outlets, and much more. 

If any of you find yourself in my position (a medical user) or those with vast knowledge on the subject would like to join up and share, that would be great. We have years ahead of us on where this will go in Canada. It's going to be very interesting. Pop on over to The Canadian Weed Forum and check it out. I just started it so content is low. The new Xenforo 2.0 is pretty neat as well. Much improved over this version IMO. Hopefully it will give me something to do each day, at least for a few hours and eventually become a good source for Canadian users.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I looking forward for the new slang like NBD: new bong day.


----------



## sulphur

New member!


----------



## keto

.


----------



## zurn

Haven't received the confirmation email either.

Edit: nevermind it just got in.


----------



## zurn

Will you be adding it to Tapatalk?


----------



## keto

.


----------



## Robert1950

Looking into use for insomnia - the helping to stay sleep use,... and hopefully not contraindicated for sleep apnea

Edit: Any additional benefit for osteoarthritis in the knees would be bonus.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

Will there be anything on the site about the idea of investing in up and coming companies and such when it is fully legalized? I don't partake in weed for anything myself, but the older I get (29 now) the more I think I should look into investing. I have some RRSP's with RBC going right now, but outside if the norm for investments and ways to make money, I feel like there could be good income to be made on investing in companies in a market that are about to have nearly full legal access. Especially when knowing how popular weed is before any kinds of legal access like what is unfolding here in Ontario/Canada.


----------



## butterknucket

I have joined under a different name.


----------



## cheezyridr

i tried to join but i am not getting the confirmation emails


----------



## butterknucket

I got my confirmation email right away. Strange.


----------



## Robert1950

butterknucket said:


> I have joined under a different name.


I haven't


----------



## Guest

I'm too paranoid to sign up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

keto said:


> Are you having to review new members? I have resent confirmation twice, no love.


No it should work essentially the same as this was. Confirmation email of course, that is the required part. You have to click on the link in that confirmation email in order for the registration to complete. After that you are in.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Check 


cheezyridr said:


> i tried to join but i am not getting the confirmation emails


Check your junk mail, most likely in there


----------



## GuitarsCanada

keto said:


> Still nothing. Strange


check the junk mail


----------



## GuitarsCanada

danielSunn0))) said:


> Will there be anything on the site about the idea of investing in up and coming companies and such when it is fully legalized? I don't partake in weed for anything myself, but the older I get (29 now) the more I think I should look into investing. I have some RRSP's with RBC going right now, but outside if the norm for investments and ways to make money, I feel like there could be good income to be made on investing in companies in a market that are about to have nearly full legal access. Especially when knowing how popular weed is before any kinds of legal access like what is unfolding here in Ontario/Canada.


There is an investing section. Will be posting news there all time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Keto and cheezy I will manually approve your accounts in the meantime. But most likely the emails ended up in the junk mail from filters.


----------



## Guitar101

Suspicious link
This link leads to an untrusted site. Are you sure you want to proceed to www.canadianweedforum.com?

I did get this warning. I ignored it.


----------



## Lincoln

I signed up too. I'm worried about what pain meds are doing to my body, looking for an alternative. I always looked down at "pill poppers", now I are one. 
Three of my friends have their medical MJ licences, so I have an idea of how it works. CBD oil is what I'm interested in. I have no desire to get high.


----------



## boyscout

danielSunn0))) said:


> Will there be anything on the site about the idea of investing in up and coming companies and such when it is fully legalized? I don't partake in weed for anything myself, but the older I get (29 now) the more I think I should look into investing. I have some RRSP's with RBC going right now, but outside if the norm for investments and ways to make money, I feel like there could be good income to be made on investing in companies in a market that are about to have nearly full legal access. Especially when knowing how popular weed is before any kinds of legal access like what is unfolding here in Ontario/Canada.


Old man (with a dismal record of investment success) telling young man to be cautious. Prices for weed stocks are stratospheric right now; that's why you keep hearing about them. There's an upside, partly in the many new kinds of products that will appear in the next few years, but there's also a risk of harsh price-correction. The time to invest was a year or two ago, and it's hard for me to imagine these stocks soaring much more, except the survivors in long-term play. Who will be the survivors?

But what do I know? My record says, not much.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

boyscout said:


> Old man (with a dismal record of investment success) telling young man to be cautious. Prices for weed stocks are stratospheric right now; that's why you keep hearing about them. There's an upside, partly in the many new kinds of products that will appear in the next few years, but there's also a risk of harsh price-correction. The time to invest was a year or two ago, and it's hard for me to imagine these stocks soaring much more, except the survivors in long-term play. Who will be the survivors?
> 
> But what do I know? My record says, not much.


I would agree. The time to invest is not now. Best to wait until the new year when these companies finally start to be valued using proper metrics and not hype. They are all too high at this point.

The Canadian Weed Forum


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Guitar101 said:


> Suspicious link
> This link leads to an untrusted site. Are you sure you want to proceed to www.canadianweedforum.com?
> 
> I did get this warning. I ignored it.


I already added a SSL certificate to the site. So you should be directing to a HTTPS protected URL.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Looking into use for insomnia - the helping to stay sleep use,... and hopefully not contraindicated for sleep apnea
> 
> Edit: Any additional benefit for osteoarthritis in the knees would be bonus.


Robert the strain I use is just amazing for sleep. Last night I slept almost 10 1/2 hrs with very little interruption. I desperately needed this. It is a hybrid of two Indicas. I will find out the name and get back to you. 

My Sativa that I use is purple Haze. I love it. I am totally relaxed and my anxiety disappears completely. All I want to do is play my guitar and be creative. My son, the competitive body builder is using it presently for his back issues. He sings the praises of weed all the time. 

There are some Sativa’s that I have tried that leave me with an almost alcohol like hangover. Now that I sort of know what kind of strains are conducive to my needs I know better now. 

See some of you on the flip side.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

boyscout said:


> Old man (with a dismal record of investment success) telling young man to be cautious. Prices for weed stocks are stratospheric right now; that's why you keep hearing about them. There's an upside, partly in the many new kinds of products that will appear in the next few years, but there's also a risk of harsh price-correction. The time to invest was a year or two ago, and it's hard for me to imagine these stocks soaring much more, except the survivors in long-term play. Who will be the survivors?
> 
> But what do I know? My record says, not much.






GuitarsCanada said:


> I would agree. The time to invest is not now. Best to wait until the new year when these companies finally start to be valued using proper metrics and not hype. They are all too high at this point.



Thank you both for great advice already!!!


----------



## Lola

I use this site consistently for any info on weed that I need. It’s always updated and very informative. 

Leafly.com


----------



## Lola

I use this site consistently for any info on weed that I need. It’s always updated and very informative.

Leafly.com


Robert1950 said:


> Looking into use for insomnia - the helping to stay sleep use,... and hopefully not contraindicated for sleep apnea
> 
> Edit: Any additional benefit for osteoarthritis in the knees would be bonus.



Forget to let you know that I have osteoarthritis in my hands as well. Although it isn’t severe yet I self medicate when it gets more then I can handle and it doesn’t bother me at all. I imagine it would work for your knees as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

mysteriously reappeared


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> I use this site consistently for any info on weed that I need. It’s always updated and very informative.
> 
> Leafly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Forget to let you know that I have osteoarthritis in my hands as well. Although it isn’t severe yet I self medicate when it gets more then I can handle and it doesn’t bother me at all. I imagine it would work for your knees as well.


if you have arthritis, you need to make an appt with dr jennifer bayani. (416) 920-3231. she's directly across from the ROM. get her to do acupuncture and massage. she is the reason i can walk, and climb a ladder all day. the acupuncture and massage promote healing as well as dealing with the pain. if ohip doesnt cover it, your work insurance probably does. and even if it didn't, it's really cheap. try it 3 times, and i guarantee you'll thank me.


----------



## JazzyT

Player99 said:


> I'm too paranoid to sign up.


What about on October 17?

Reminds me of a story about the leftie magazine, The Nation. Back in the 1960s they had an subscription campaign -- if you didn't renew your subscription, they threatened to tell the FBI that you did!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

JazzyT said:


> What about on October 17?
> 
> Reminds me of a story about the leftie magazine, The Nation. Back in the 1960s they had an subscription campaign -- if you didn't renew your subscription, they threatened to tell the FBI that you did!


There is much paranoia yet.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I have joined under a different name.


Nope not me. Lola here and Lola there. To much other shit, codes and passwords to remember as well as changing my name. Not happening.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> Nope not me. Lola here and Lola there. To much other shit, codes and passwords to remember as well as changing my name. Not happening.


I did it because I hate the name I have here.


----------



## JazzyT

Is JazzCabbage taken?


----------



## Lola

JazzyT said:


> Is JazzCabbage taken?


You should check out the new forum. Very informative.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Lola said:


> You should check out the new forum. Very informative.


Started off OK. Just need to keep building. Lots of interest going forward. The Canadian Weed Forum


----------



## Guest

Canada is facing a shortage of legal pot as Oct. 17 looms


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Canada is facing a shortage of legal pot as Oct. 17 looms


Yep, totally unprepared, will be lots of growing pains


----------



## Scottone

laristotle said:


> Canada is facing a shortage of legal pot as Oct. 17 looms


----------



## Guest

Here's something for your weed website.
This is how you consume cannabis according to your zodiac sign


----------



## Moosehead

Hey GC, i can help ya out if you need. I know my shit. Pm me if you wanna chat over coffee or beer. 

Dont have too much time for more forums, I'll still join yours but not sure how involved I'll be. Hardly have enough time to go on here once in a while.


----------



## Guest




----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Here's something for your weed website.
> This is how you consume cannabis according to your zodiac sign


That's fairly bizarre indeed


----------



## sulphur

Hey, where's the site?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

sulphur said:


> Hey, where's the site?


Appears to be having some cookie issues. I am looking into it


----------



## Chitmo

GuitarsCanada said:


> Appears to be having some cookie issues. I am looking into it


Did it eat to many of the special ones?


----------



## sulphur

Chitmo said:


> Did it eat to many of the special ones?


Hahaha!


----------



## Guest

Delete the 's' in https and it'll pop up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Delete the 's' in https and it'll pop up.


Yes, that will work but still having issues with logging in etc. I think it has something to do with the server cache. it will take some time to deal with


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It appears we are back in business

https://www.canadianweedforum.com/index.php


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Quebec to ban outdoor pot smoking, private marijuana cultivation as cannabis legalization day looms forward

_Quebec is known for its permissiveness towards alcohol. But when cannabis becomes legal, province pot smokers will wake 
up to a legal framework that is one of the strictest in the country

The federal law permits Canadians to grow up to four marijuana plants per residence; Quebec’s law bans all private cultivation.

The provincial law does allow citizens to smoke marijuana in most places that smoking tobacco is legal. But individual cities were 
free to draft bylaws if they wanted to add further restrictions, and many jumped at the opportunity.

Quebec City, Sherbrooke, Levis, Saguenay, Magog, St-Jerome, Victoriaville and dozens of others have either prohibited all 
consumption of cannabis in public or signalled their intention to pass bylaws to that effect.

Aside from raising the legal age for consuming cannabis to 21 from 18, Legault’s Coalition Avenir Quebec has promised to prohibit 
all public pot smoking in Quebec._


----------



## bluebayou

Reefer madness. Some of this stuff is worse than that movie.


----------



## BSTheTech

Well, I read the legislation yesterday and have to say it’s one of the silliest things I’ve ever read. The way it reads now is different allowable weights for dry, fresh, solids, non-solids (liquids), solid concentrates, non-solid concentrates and seeds. Oh, and you can’t give any to kids, but they’re allowed to possess 5 grams (WTF?). It should read you can carry whatever you can fit in a sandwich bag.


----------



## Guest

BSTheTech said:


> Oh, and you can’t give any to kids, but they’re allowed to possess 5 grams (WTF?).


And how does this legislation 'keep it out of the hands of kids' 
when mom and dad are growing four plants on the window sill?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Growing pains for sure


----------



## Guest




----------



## TA462

I'm in. Looking forward to learning from the seasoned veterans, lol.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

TA462 said:


> I'm in. Looking forward to learning from the seasoned veterans, lol.


Appreciate you joining us. We have gotten off to a pretty good start. Just need to keep building it. Join up and post The Canadian Weed Forum


----------



## bzrkrage

How baked is this cat?!? Bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dorian2

I'm laughing at the cat photo but yeah. Probably not a good thing to leave around your feline and canine loved ones. That cat looks distressed as all hell.


----------



## Frenchy




----------



## mawmow

A relative once had grown a plant in the room... came by two feet high... found her cat stone by the plant which had no more leaves... The cat survived, not the three though.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Lola

Weed and the Work place! 

Are employers equipped for the implications? 

HR sent us rules and regulations.


----------



## Guest

Well, I'll be dipped in sheep shit ..

You should be putting weed up your anus instead of smoking it, doctors advise | Metro News


----------



## JazzyT

laristotle said:


> Well, I'll be dipped in sheep shit ..
> 
> You should be putting weed up your anus instead of smoking it, doctors advise | Metro News


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ontario Cannabis Store mislabels genital spray as oral product


----------



## Dorian2

LOL


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Well, I'll be dipped in sheep shit ..
> 
> You should be putting weed up your anus instead of smoking it, doctors advise | Metro News


Do you light the spliff before insertion, or do you have to insert and then light it? Either way, I'd be terrified of roach-burns.

As for the whining about stores running out of stock yesterday, I am reminded of Louis C.K.'s routine about "everything is amazing and nobody is happy". You can go to a store...just like you go to buy milk...and buy pot...and not get arrested. A-MAZING...but everybody is bitching because they ran out.


----------



## Guest

Girl guide sells out of cookies in front of cannabis store on first day


----------



## GuitarsCanada

laristotle said:


> Girl guide sells out of cookies in front of cannabis store on first day



That's one smart "cookie" there


----------



## Guest

Workers tied up during armed attack on legal cannabis grow-op


----------



## Guest

First arrest in York Region for driving while high after pot legalization | The Star


----------



## mhammer

GuitarsCanada said:


> That's one smart "cookie" there


I suspect it was the father that recognized the marketing possibilities. I'm not so sure that any 9 year-old who was familiar with the relationship between pot and "the munchies" would be warmly received in a Brownie troop.

But, good for her, and her Brownie troop. Better to sell the cookies to people who want them, than people who don't know how to say "No", without offending, at their front door or in their workplace.


----------



## JazzyT

Investing in cannabis companies is risky -- some will fail and other succeed. How do I invest in Doritos?


----------



## Robert1950

laristotle said:


> Girl guide sells out of cookies in front of cannabis store on first day


Heard about this. Noted it was at Nova Cannabis. Wonder if was the one a 10 minute walk from where I lived. Saw a picture in a new article. Yep my local store. Thing is, the picture and article was on BBC world news. One wrong thing. She would have sold $150 worth, not $120. 30 to crate, @$5 each. ( My grand daughter sold cookies in Kelowna when I was visiting)


----------



## mhammer

JazzyT said:


> Investing in cannabis companies is risky -- some will fail and other succeed. How do I invest in Doritos?


Some have suggested there will be a bubble burst, much like what happened with tech stocks 16 years ago.

How does one invest in Doritos? Simple. Buy a bag and hide them from everyone else in the house, so that they're all yours.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## allthumbs56

mhammer said:


> Some have suggested there will be a bubble burst, much like what happened with tech stocks 16 years ago.
> 
> How does one invest in Doritos? Simple. Buy a bag and hide them from everyone else in the house, so that they're all yours.


Their current values are based largely on speculation and have fluctuated considerably. They are different than the dot.coms in that they all have some assets (product/license, etc) whereas most of the dot.coms had nothing but marketing. I am fairly heavily invested in pot stocks. Today is not a good day - but that's true for the whole market.


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> First arrest in York Region for driving while high after pot legalization | The Star


Wonder where all these headlines were when it wasn't legalized? Just the same dumb Tw*ts doing the same dumb shit. Driving under the influence. I was at my buddies on Friday and we smoked some weed and dranks a couple of beers while we played some pool. I left without my guitar or truck and walked home. 5 minute walk. People like the dude in the article would have driven home guaranteed. It's like a 1 minute drive straight up the road ... same neighborhood. Can't make people smarter apparently. Just don't drive. Simple Simon. I also got some exercise to boot.


----------



## Guest

UP IN SMOKE: Cops find pillow case stuffed with pot on car engine block


----------



## torndownunit

Dorian2 said:


> Wonder where all these headlines were when it wasn't legalized? Just the same dumb Tw*ts doing the same dumb shit. Driving under the influence. I was at my buddies on Friday and we smoked some weed and dranks a couple of beers while we played some pool. I left without my guitar or truck and walked home. 5 minute walk. People like the dude in the article would have driven home guaranteed. It's like a 1 minute drive straight up the road ... same neighborhood. Can't make people smarter apparently. Just don't drive. Simple Simon. I also got some exercise to boot.


Ya, it's a certain type of person who drives impaired. I didn't do it before pot was legal, I won't now. 

While alcohol is an obvious comparison, the amount of people who think driving on pharmaceuticals doesn't constitute impaired driving is ridiculous.


----------



## mhammer

I don't know how I missed this one from the Beaverton late last year: Autocorrect nightmare: Typo in Bill C-45 legalizes cannibalism instead of cannabis


----------



## sulphur

mhammer said:


> I don't know how I missed this one from the Beaverton late last year: Autocorrect nightmare: Typo in Bill C-45 legalizes cannibalism instead of cannabis


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Robert1950

alberta, 100+ new stores soon......

Alberta experiences cannabis retail boom as 100 more stores to roll-out by mid-November


----------



## Guest




----------



## Blind Dog

I miss gettin over on the RC's.

I've lost my _outlaw_ je ne sais quoi.

Am I now just _plain_ 'country'?

Will I never again feel a rush from simply making it to my car unbusted, and again when closing my front door?






Keep your poopy new forum!


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for putting that video up. Hadn't seen it before. A thing of beauty.


----------



## Guest

Maker of Polkaroo parody Tokaroo puffs out chest against TVO threat


----------



## sulphur

First of its Kind Study Finds Virtually No Driving Impairment Under the Influence of Marijuana


----------



## Lagocaster

I don’t think I drove not stoned! Lol seriously.. and I was only in one accident my hole life and it wasn’t my fault thankfully.


----------



## Guest




----------



## torndownunit

laristotle said:


>


Ya that dog is clearly high as hell.


----------



## mhammer

Michigan and North Dakota voters both supported propositions on their ballot yesterday that would make recreational use of cannabis legal in those states. So, at this point, once things move from simple ballot to legislation in those two states, that will make recreational cannabis legal in 5 of the 10 states on the US-Canada border (including Washington, Vermont, and Maine), and all but one of them currently permit medicinal use. At a certain point, recreational use will be legal on both sides of the US/Canada border, but still illegal at the American federal level, and problematic at border crossings. That's going to have to provide a certain degree of pressure on Washington. I imagine it could still remain illegal in some states, but DC is the one on the hook for whatever the costs are for maintaining that other "wall". And as things become more complicated by the curious interface between state and federal law at the border, they may choose to simply offload the costs of maintaining prohibition to those states that want it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Moosehead

So my bro insisted on buying some gov't green. Got 2 strains white widow and supersonic. I smoked the supersonic (17%thc, or so the label says) and it was weak. Looked outdoor grown, my outdoor looks way better in comparison. smooth smoke but weak, bland and should be about half the price (was about 10$/g). We are both fairly frequent tokers and he didnt score the widow much better. 

On the flip side my wife's uncle who's had his med licence for a while had some stuff from a company out on the island (tilray?) and it was much better. caveat emptor.


----------



## bluebayou

So, a very small story in the news is that the police have not seen any spike in marijuana impaired offences. Didn’t hink they would. Again the reefer madness hysteria. One thing I noticed was that the school boards had lots of seminars for parents to get tips on how to talk to your kids about marijuana. But they did not include alchohol in them. Hmmmm.
Anyways, I really don’t think the parents, in general, realize how much their kids have already been exsposed to marijuana and other drugs in general at school. It will probably be one of those sit down talks where the kids either theow a dime bag on the table, before their parents start, or an exercise in eye rolling and the kids trying to figure out how fast they can get out of the “talk”.


----------



## bzrkrage

So, Nova (Willowpark store) is empty, no smokables.
“Hope there’s a delivery this Wednesday.......”

Could you imagine if this happened at the Beer Stores? There is no way......


----------



## allthumbs56

bluebayou said:


> It will probably be one of those sit down talks where the kids either theow a dime bag on the table, before their parents start, or an exercise in eye rolling and the kids trying to figure out how fast they can get out of the “talk”.


Same as it ever was. I was certainly surrounded by it in my early teens.


----------



## Dorian2

bzrkrage said:


> So, Nova (Willowpark store) is empty, no smokables.
> “Hope there’s a delivery this Wednesday.......”
> 
> Could you imagine if this happened at the Beer Stores? There is no way......


Went to Nova at Namao Center here in North Edmonton the other day. All sold out. Pretty sure they had a pretty big stash as well.


----------



## Beach Bob

I'm quite fascinated by how many levels of government seemed quite focused on foot dragging and creating inefficiencies. For something that could have been handled quite simply, they've managed to create a complete mish mash of rules and policies at a municipal level all across the country. Supply chain issues were pretty much guaranteed from day one, but I doubt anyone saw it coming out as badly as it has happened.


----------



## Gavz

Low stock in YYC but lots of stores popping up. It won't take long before the market saturates. The prices are too high right now, parden the pun.

A friend of mine ordered online and got some great product. I have an order on the way, both bud & edibles. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Beach Bob

Gavz said:


> Low stock in YYC but lots of stores popping up. It won't take long before the market saturates. The prices are too high right now, parden the pun.


Well, the AGLC just announced that they've stopped issuing licenses until they can get their supply sorted out. I can't imagine how frustrating retailers are to have invested to the level the gov't forced them to be stuck open with no product, or stuck closed with no license...


----------



## Sneaky

Leave it to governments to fuck up something so simple as selling weed. They obviously misjudged the demand. And I haven’t even bought any yet. 

Maybe weed stocks aren’t so over valued after all.


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## TheYanChamp

How long before stores can sue the regulators? Imagine investing a million and not able to get product! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorian2

So they still insist on lumping Cannabis in with PCP, cocaine, and amphetamines? Say whaaaaaaaaa, mothafuckaaaaaa?


----------



## mhammer

Let me get this straight. People LIKE cannabis because it alters their mind. It is able to do that, like any other drug, because the body does not possess the capacity to break down, or otherwise defeat, the neurochemical action as quickly as it can for normal neurotransmitters. (I.E., drugs create drug-states because your body doesn't know how to stop them). Yet you're outraged because it is lumped in with other substances that also have long-lasting effects on attention, thinking, and information-processing in general, when it comes to operating potentially lethal machinery at high speeds?

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Dorian2

mhammer said:


> Let me get this straight. People LIKE cannabis because it alters their mind. It is able to do that, like any other drug, because the body does not possess the capacity to break down, or otherwise defeat, the neurochemical action as quickly as it can for normal neurotransmitters. (I.E., drugs create drug-states because your body doesn't know how to stop them). Yet you're outraged because it is lumped in with other substances that also have long-lasting effects on attention, thinking, and information-processing in general, when it comes to operating potentially lethal machinery at high speeds?
> 
> What's wrong with this picture?


Not outraged at all. And I certainly don't support or condone driving for ANY mind altering substance. Shouldn't alcohol be included in that same list, or vice versa? Might have been the wrong place/context to make that type of comment considering the document, but my sorta half joking remark was more about how Cannabis has been lumped in with Cocaine and heroin for the class of drug in the past and it appears continue to be so is all.

But I know what you're saying in that context and I agree with your comment to that end.


----------



## mhammer

Um, it IS included in that list. That's what BAC refers to.


----------



## Dorian2

mhammer said:


> Um, it IS included in that list. That's what BAC refers to.


I'm just talking about the section of the document that it's included in is all. Schedule 1 drugs. Like I said, my post was out of context for the posting of the document. Didn't think it was a big deal. Just an off handed remark that I made. Hope that doesn't make me some kind of villain or something...sheesh.


----------



## mhammer

Not at all. Don't sweat it. I just thought you had missed that part. No worries.


----------



## Lincoln

There's a weed store beside where I get my hairs cut. The other day, I watched a guy go in, come out, sit in his car, roll a big fatty, smoke that big fatty, and then drive away. He must have had a hard day at work or something.


----------



## Blind Dog

The last line, regarding testing, concerns me--on its face. ("...even without reasonable suspicion.")

Vilify me if you want. 

Suspend reason, and imo, you invite abuse of power.


----------



## allthumbs56

Blind Dog said:


> The last line, regarding testing, concerns me--on its face. ("...even without reasonable suspicion.")
> 
> Vilify me if you want.
> 
> Suspend reason, and imo, you invite abuse of power.


I hear you. When the RIDE program first started up they were not allowed to check for anything beyond testing for alcohol. Now they use it for "One-stop Cop-shopping" and will ticket you for anything they can find. It's not unusual to read about a RIDE checkpoint that stops 450 cars and hands out one 3-day suspension and 56 traffic violations.


----------



## Guest

Why legalization is killing 4/20

*With pot legal, a giant unlicensed smoke-fest suddenly isn’t*

_For years, the B.C. city has hosted one of the most well-attended 4/20s in North America, _
_with an estimated 100,000 attendees and 482 vendor tents in 2018._

_But according to the motion put before the Vancouver park board, if people want a 4/20 in _
_2019, they’re going to have to follow some rules._

_No more outdoor cannabis sales, for a start, and the eventual goal of evicting all 4/20 revellers _
_from the city’s public spaces. “Smoking or vaping cannabis in parks and on beaches is prohibited _
_under the Cannabis Control and Licensing Act,” it notes._

_The Vancouver experience is likely a vision of coming attractions for Canadian 4/20 celebrations. _
_With cannabis legal, authorities are suddenly free to start demanding that smoke-ins start _
_conforming to some laws._

_Smoking cannabis is now banned in most major parks that once hosted 4/20. Provincial sales _
_regimes have also prohibited anything resembling the libertarian crowds of unlicensed vendors _
_that traditionally roam 4/20 events._

_Law enforcement also has much greater flexibility to keep tabs on a smoke-in. In 2018, police may _
_have been hesitant to give someone a criminal record for taking a bong hit on 4/20, but they may _
_be less leery about handing out batches of citations for violating a smoking ban._


----------



## Guest

Driving on pot is not a problem. Stop this chicken little bs.


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Driving on pot is not a problem. Stop this chicken little bs.


Try riding a motorcycle on pot. Damned bike always has the munchies. I found that when driving while stoned all the other cars seemed to go faster. I wish back in the day I could have gotten away with holding an ounce.


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> The last line, regarding testing, concerns me--on its face. ("...even without reasonable suspicion.")
> 
> Vilify me if you want.
> 
> Suspend reason, and imo, you invite abuse of power.


Been there, done that. I mean the tree and the bike. "....even without reasonable suspicion...." just another day in the life of a biker. "Sir, your eye's look red. Hold your finger on your nose while you walk the line down the middle of the highway."


----------



## Lincoln

when are they going to start selling edibles?


----------



## Dorian2

Lincoln said:


> when are they going to start selling edibles?


DOn't bother with the Government sites. Or stores. They're useless.


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> when are they going to start selling edibles?


next year.....legally.


----------



## butterknucket

When are brick and mortar stores supposed to start opening in Ontario?


----------



## Robert1950

If it is good enough for Capt. Picard / Prof. X ........... hey

Patrick Stewart Uses Marijuana Every Day to Treat Painful Arthritis: 'I Have No Negative Side Effects'


----------



## jb welder

Player99 said:


> Stop this chicken little bs.


Apologies if this one has been posted already.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


----------



## GuitarsCanada

butterknucket said:


> When are brick and mortar stores supposed to start opening in Ontario?


Brick and mortar stores were officially able to open at the end of April. A bunch of them are still not opened. I think there were only 50 licenses issued to begin with. Edibles are scheduled to be introduced this October.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Go Animal.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> DOn't bother with the Government sites. Or stores. They're useless.


Make your very own. I do, they’re amazing! Cheaper too.


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> DOn't bother with the Government sites. Or stores. They're useless.


Used to make a lot of edibles back in the 60's and 70's. Chocolates were good and so were brownies. This recipe sounds like one I used but it's a little light on the chocolate and the pot to oil mix. How to Make Weed Brownies: 2 Best Recipes Peanut oil ads a nice flavor. Didn't used to worry about people being allergic to peanuts too much back then.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sambonee

That’s Ontario hemp. It’s all over the place. Looks the same.


----------



## Sneaky

I used to have a 1970 Toyota Corolla back in high school. It had rusted though the floorboards and the carpet used to get wet during rainstorms. One time I noticed a few plants had germinated and started growing in the carpet from seeds that had spilled on the floor.


----------



## Electraglide

Residents ‘love’ marijuana plants sprouting on Vancouver traffic circles but police not amused
I remember a big stink in Rutland when the RCMP discovered some plants growing in front of the detachment.


----------



## Guest

Roger Daltrey yells at fans for smoking pot at rock show

_In what can only be described as the “Old Man Yells at Cloud” meme come to life, the 75-year-old 
The Who frontman lost his cool when a group of fans sparked a doobie._

_“All the ones smoking grass down in the front there, I’m totally allergic to it,” he said. “I’m not kidding. 
Whoever it is down there, you’ve f*****d my night. I’m allergic to that s**t and my voice just goes.”

Daltrey, however, seems to be developing a habit of chastising concertgoers for lighting up during his 
performances, having threatened to walk offstage at a Long Island gig in celebration of the band’s 50th 
anniversary when he caught the scent of the devil’s lettuce._


----------



## Dorian2

Lamb's Bread


----------



## Guest

Canada ‘blew’ its chance to be global pot leader, says investment bank leader
_ 
A lack of policy innovation, a messy patchwork of provincial regulations and severe restrictions on 
marketing and branding have left Canadian pot companies eating the Americans' dust, says Selfe.
_
_“I think we had a real chance to be global leaders,” Selfe said in an interview at Bloomberg’s Toronto _
_office. Yet eight months after Canada legalized recreational cannabis, Selfe sees Canopy Growth Corp. _
_as the only Canadian pot company he would classify as a global leader, with big U.S.-focused firms _
_outpacing the rest even though marijuana is still illegal at the federal level._

_“It’s a real consumer product in big U.S. states where it’s legal, and it isn’t that way yet in Canada _
_despite the fact that we were first,” he said._

_States like California sell multiple products, have well-known brands and even allow home delivery, but _
_Canada’s market is restricted to dried flower and oils and branding essentially “doesn’t exist,” Selfe said._

_“It’s almost like you’re buying something dirty in brown paper bags,” he said. “It’s like liquor in the ’60s.”_

_The non-intoxicating cannabis compound CBD is a case in point. Even though marijuana is still classified _
_alongside heroin as one of the most harmful drugs in the U.S., the federal government legalized hemp-derived _
_CBD in December. Big U.S. retailers like CVS Health Corp. and Walgreens Boots Alliance Inc. already sell _
_CBD products like lotions and topicals but those aren’t yet legal in Canada. Legal CBD products such as oil _
_and dried flower can only be sold in dispensaries._

_“It’s a mess,” Selfe said._


----------



## sulphur




----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## Lola

So Dorian what is your plant like almost 2 months later. I bet (he)she’s a beaut.


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> So Dorian what is your plant like almost 2 months later. I bet (he)she’s a beaut.


*She, just the girls flower.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Roger Daltrey yells at fans for smoking pot at rock show
> 
> _In what can only be described as the “Old Man Yells at Cloud” meme come to life, the 75-year-old
> The Who frontman lost his cool when a group of fans sparked a doobie._
> 
> _“All the ones smoking grass down in the front there, I’m totally allergic to it,” he said. “I’m not kidding.
> Whoever it is down there, you’ve f*****d my night. I’m allergic to that s**t and my voice just goes.”
> 
> Daltrey, however, seems to be developing a habit of chastising concertgoers for lighting up during his
> performances, having threatened to walk offstage at a Long Island gig in celebration of the band’s 50th
> anniversary when he caught the scent of the devil’s lettuce._


Everyone smokes weed at concerts. Not too full of himself is he? He knows this very well.

I guess they’re trying to top up the retirements funds. If Roger doesn’t like it he should just retire from the business cuz pot is here to stay.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

CannTrust is the fruit of a reckless, rushed Liberal cannabis policy

_The legalization of marijuana was cynically rushed into law by the Trudeau government without sufficient medical testing on long-term health effects or adequate controls over the players involved, presumably to court the youth vote.

For a country where governments bear the cost of medical care, it is the height of recklessness to legitimize the sale of weed without the same rigorous testing requirements that pharmaceutical or food companies must endure.

In addition, Ottawa has delivered the worst of all possible outcomes in what amounts to an inept rollout: Black market dope continues to sell for nearly half the price of the legal stuff because bootleggers are obviously able to produce and import with impunity.

This negates the Liberal notion that legalization will put the drug dealers out of business, make sure the products are not diluted or dangerous, and collect big taxes on an illicit product that people were going to buy anyway.

This is Cheech and Chong policy: Eliminating the black market will be impossible because while unlicensed cannabis cultivation is illegal in Canada, possession and consumption is entirely legal. So, criminals and importers have more customers than ever.

As if that’s not bad enough, the legal cannabis industry has had its first stock market scandal, as CannTrust Holdings Inc. shares collapsed on the news that it ran afoul of Health Canada regulations by growing pot plants in unlicensed rooms.

A whistleblower reported the illicit growing, and soon attention turned to how much chairman Eric Paul, chief executive officer Peter Aceto and other officers knew about the problems. According to newspaper reports, they had been informed about the breach last November, seven months before the government uncovered it.

CannTrust is now under investigation for growing 12,700 kilograms of cannabis in unlicensed rooms between October 2018 and March. This revelation caused CannTrust stock to plummet 55 per cent, amid concerns the company could lose its licence, be levied big fines, and/or be forced to destroy tens of millions of dollars’ worth of cannabis grown in unlicensed rooms. Sales have been halted pending Health Canada’s probe.

Like many cannabis companies, CannTrust was the darling of Bay and Wall Streets and stock prices had soared. Now, the company faces multiple class-action lawsuits and shareholders have every right to be furious.

Obviously, the company has been totally mismanaged: Its independent special committee of the Board of Directors said it is conducting a thorough investigation “as part of our due diligence requirements,” according to Robert Marcovitch, its interim CEO.

But due diligence is not just crisis management: It is supposed to be in the DNA of both the board and management to audit operations and obey laws. It’s appropriate that Paul and Aceto have been ousted, but frankly all management and directors deserve pink slips.

Greg McLeish, director of equity research at Mackie Research Capital Corp., has terminated coverage of CannTrust and said he wants Health Canada to “come down hard” on the company in order to maintain any credibility.

The legalization of cannabis for adult recreational use was an opportunistic, ill-considered, policy by the Liberals. Corporations went public in haste, and this first scandal should make investors cautious._


----------



## Guest

Once this year's crop comes in there will be a huge drop in govt weed purchases.


----------



## sambonee

The liberals have brought much harm
To Canada. Some drama Teachers should just remain content with what they have.


----------



## Guest




----------



## sulphur

sambonee said:


> The liberals have brought much harm
> To Canada. Some drama Teachers should just remain content with what they have.



It wasn't from legalization. Insurance salesmen should stay out of politics too.


----------



## sambonee

sulphur said:


> It wasn't from legalization. Insurance salesmen should stay out of politics too.


LOL. 

no one should stay out of politics. Imo that’s the first problem.


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Once this year's crop comes in there will be a huge drop in govt weed purchases.


Wha?


----------



## sulphur

sambonee said:


> LOL.
> 
> no one should stay out of politics. Imo that’s the first problem.


You're not making a lot of sense. 
You're in a thread about cannabis and stated the "harm" the liberals have done.
What do you mean by that???????


----------



## Guest

sulphur said:


> What do you mean by that???????


I know that @sambonee uses talk to text software.
Maybe he's already day drinking.


----------



## laristotle

Seems that the weed forum's down now.
https://www.canadianweedforum.com/index.php
_Access Denied_


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Seems that the weed forum's down now.
> https://www.canadianweedforum.com/index.php
> _Access Denied_


Same here!


----------



## Merlin

laristotle said:


> Seems that the weed forum's down now.
> https://www.canadianweedforum.com/index.php
> _Access Denied_


Prebanned?


----------



## laristotle

Was he there too?


----------



## laristotle

Probably down for maintenance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Its back up now. Slight server issue


----------



## laristotle

Beg your pardon? Just 44 Canadians have received streamlined pardon for cannabis possession so far

_While the waiting period and $631 fee will not apply, other fees and bureaucratic hurdles make the process anything but straightforward. The process is more onerous for members of the military who must also provide a copy of their conduct sheet.

This program, which requires applicants to obtain a copy of their fingerprints, criminal record and get a record check done by local police, may be proving too onerous for some. Of the 71 Canadians who applied, just 44 have received the streamlined pardon.

And because some Canadians were charged with the more generic “drug possession” many will be forced to prove they qualify for the program. This can require appearing in person at a court or police station to make costly requests for old documents that may not even be digitized.

In the case of really old convictions, the pardon process could actually prove detrimental because digitizing these records may make them more obvious in certain perilous situations, such as crossing the border. Cannabis convictions can result in a lifetime ban from entering the U.S._


----------



## Dorian2

^^ They call THAT streamlined? OK.


----------



## Electraglide

The pardon like other bought and paid for pardons is only as good as the border guard and border you cross. And what you do if you get into another country. I have friends with bought pardons who have been turned back at the border or at customs in the airport. Others who have had no problem.


----------



## laristotle

Lawless First Nations reserve will even sell a kilo of fine hashish online, and Canada Post will kindly deliver it right to your door

_THC-laced edibles, from cookies to gummies – which are not yet legal in Canada – are found at virtually every pot shop on Tyendinaga.

In fact, you can buy online and never step foot on Tyendinaga. A kilo of red Lebanese hashish, for example, can be bought online for $8,000 and delivered to your door by Canada Post, a Crown corporation.

How many laws are being broken just by Canada Post being a mule?

Yet Bossio made no mention of this in-your-face shunning of multiple federal and provincial laws, even after I pressed him with an e-mail which carried the subject line: “How was the Wild West?”

“What do you think of all the pot shops popping up, and that’s on top of all the smoke shacks there?” I asked Bossio. “What I see here is an MP going onto First Nations land to get headlines for an infrastructure project where laws of all sorts are being broken left, right, and centre.

“Surely you don’t think this is right, or do you?”

When I finally heard back, it wasn’t from Bossio.

It was from the office of former Toronto police chief Bill Blair who, before the writ dropped, was Minister of Border Security and Organized Crime Reduction, as well as Justin Trudeau’s point man on the legalization of recreational marijuana.

“The Cannabis Act explicitly prohibits the illegal production and sale of cannabis, (and) it includes serious penalties and significant fines that law enforcement can use to curtail illegal activity,” she wrote.

So, who enforces these laws?

“Enforcement is up to the police of jurisdiction,” wrote Cadieux. “In this case, it is the Ontario Provincial Police.”

That, however, is almost laughable.

The OPP has learned bitter lessons from watching the Oka crisis, as well as their own worst-case scenarios in Ipperwash and Caledonia.

They will not step foot on a reserve to shut down a pot shop, not even if there are at least 36 on a small reserve like Tyendinaga, Pop: 4,297.

Reserves are now essentially a law enforcement no-go zone.

Not one has ever been raided._


----------



## Dorian2

They don't want to screw with Destiny. That's the reason. 










/obscure reference


----------



## Chitmo




----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 271600


 just practicing safe sex .


----------



## sulphur

@GuitarsCanada gettting a "not secure" message on the site.


----------



## player99

Just buy it back. Make GC great again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

sulphur said:


> @GuitarsCanada gettting a "not secure" message on the site.


SSL cert expired and the renewal did not take for some reason. I have them working on it. Should be fine again soon.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## keto

Haha pretty sure the AB gov’t weed site has been hacked. Though I suppose I could have got 2 consecutive PW reset notifications from someone trying to use my email to sign up (? why ?), they weren’t formatted the same even. I don’t buy there, they don’t have my cc, so I don’t really give a crap I expected as much. But fellow Albertans beware if u get an email you didn’t ask for.


----------



## Electraglide

keto said:


> Haha pretty sure the AB gov’t weed site has been hacked. Though I suppose I could have got 2 consecutive PW reset notifications from someone trying to use my email to sign up (? why ?), they weren’t formatted the same even. I don’t buy there, they don’t have my cc, so I don’t really give a crap I expected as much. But fellow Albertans beware if u get an email you didn’t ask for.


Almost sounds like someone is phishing. I have received emails from CRA, Paypal, RBC, BMO and CIBC (I'm just waiting for TD) all on authentic "letterheads" complete with proper phone numbers and addresses. Just don't click any links in the emails. I took the RBC one.....there were actually 2 emails.....to the main RBC here and the security guy had quite a list of them. Seems the link goes to an address somewhere around Winnipeg. BTW I only have an RBC account. The Paypal acct was set up out of country while I was in jail using a cc acct. that's been dead for two years. I gave them the Russian phone number I got in a text about something. If I don't know the number I do a quick check and block that number.


----------



## keto

Yeah i inadvertently left that out, and true. Found it a strange one to pick for that tho.


----------



## laristotle

Feeling burned: The first year of legal cannabis has been a complete disaster for investors

_Shares of the 10 largest Canadian cannabis producers have been bludgeoned, yielding an average negative return of more than 57%_


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Feeling burned: The first year of legal cannabis has been a complete disaster for investors
> 
> _Shares of the 10 largest Canadian cannabis producers have been bludgeoned, yielding an average negative return of more than 57%_


Only for the legal pot.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

kijiji - Scarborough
trade some green for a guitar
_I would like to trade and once of organic sativa green for an acoustic guitar, I'm looking for something in good condition. thanks_


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> kijiji - Scarborough
> trade some green for a guitar
> _I would like to trade and once of organic sativa green for an acoustic guitar, I'm looking for something in good condition. thanks_


Ignoring the obvious mistakes what an ounce of that kind of weed worth? And even tho that amount of weed is legal is it legal to use for trade?


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> is it legal to use for trade?


Most likely not. That would still be considered 'for the purpose of trafficking', I'd imagine.
I've seen ads that usually ask for $420 or trade.


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> Most likely not. That would still be considered 'for the purpose of trafficking', I'd imagine.
> I've seen ads that usually ask for $420 or trade.


Might be a loophole in the 30g legal amount though. Is there a section not allowing the legal amount to be carried to be traded? Raises more questions in these obscure Canadian laws we have.


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> Might be a loophole in the 30g legal amount though. Is there a section not allowing the legal amount to be carried to be traded? Raises more questions in these obscure Canadian laws we have.


I think you need a permit. This is part of the act and I think they might consider trading as selling and a bit more than just sharing at your home.

*"10* (1) Unless authorized under this Act, it is prohibited to sell cannabis, or any substance represented or held out to be cannabis, to
(a) an individual who is 18 years of age or older;


(b) an individual who is under 18 years of age; or


(c) an organization.
Subdivision D of the act covers more and every subsection starts, "Unless Authorized". I think putting an ad on kijiji about trading is questionable too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

'There's just no money coming in': Cannabis sector bracing for wave of insolvencies in 2020

_Oversupply, declining prices, and a slow rollout of stores in Ontario has led to consecutive quarters of weak revenue for many licensed producers_


----------



## higginsneil

Is this not just another case of when any Canadian Federal or Provincial or Municipal governments try and stick their nose in any business they royally [email protected]&k it up. High School dime bag dealers run a better business ffs. The Colorado State government has taken in over $1 Billion in tax revenue since rolling it out our governments are the only drug dealers I’ve ever heard of lose money.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## _Azrael

laristotle said:


> 'There's just no money coming in': Cannabis sector bracing for wave of insolvencies in 2020
> 
> _Oversupply, declining prices, and a slow rollout of stores in Ontario has led to consecutive quarters of weak revenue for many licensed producers_


Is the problem oversupply or poor retail distribution?

Ontario has the largest population and what appears to be the most incompetent rollout. Pretty hard to get your product to market when there’s no shops to sell it.

I’m pretty sure Edmonton has more pot stores than all of Ontario and we barely have a million people.


----------



## Electraglide

higginsneil said:


> Is this not just another case of when any Canadian Federal or Provincial or Municipal governments try and stick their nose in any business they royally [email protected]&k it up. High School dime bag dealers run a better business ffs. The Colorado State government has taken in over $1 Billion in tax revenue since rolling it out our governments are the only drug dealers I’ve ever heard of lose money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe the various govt's should 'pay the same prices' drug dealers do when they screw up.


----------



## Lincoln

_Azrael said:


> Is the problem oversupply or poor retail distribution?
> 
> Ontario has the largest population and what appears to be the most incompetent rollout. Pretty hard to get your product to market when there’s no shops to sell it.
> 
> I’m pretty sure Edmonton has more pot stores than all of Ontario and we barely have a million people.


It's like liquor stores, there's one on every corner!
Fort Saskatchewan has 3 pot stores with a population of just under 27,000 people. 

EDIT: I noticed two more yesterday. We now have 5 pot stores in our little city.


----------



## Alex

higginsneil said:


> Is this not just another case of when any Canadian Federal or Provincial or Municipal governments try and stick their nose in any business they royally [email protected]&k it up. High School dime bag dealers run a better business ffs. The Colorado State government has taken in over $1 Billion in tax revenue since rolling it out our governments are the only drug dealers I’ve ever heard of lose money.


Good points. There are two points from a government perspective that have assisted in stalling the expansion in the domestic Canadian market :

1) taxation. The reasoning for legalizing cannabis and Health Canada’s MO was to eradicate the illicit black market. Combining excise taxes, a royalty of 2.3% on sales and HST (that one can be defended), cannabis products from Licensed Producers start right off the bat with a 30% higher cost due to these taxes and royalties. Health Canada and the CRA seem to be competing for revenues from the legal producers. Let the legal operators start up and get their feet solidly planted and then come in for the pound of flesh.

2) law enforcement. When Nevada legalized cannabis, law enforcement came kicking down the doors of the illegal growers. Nevada and other States have been able to maintain good pricing due to the black market being significantly reduced. We just don’t do that in Canada! Good pricing keeps good product on the market generating profits and providing a good tax pool for governments to dip their toes in.


----------



## player99

I'm glad there is a black market. Govt drugs are lame, old, under-count and soaked in a variety of hardcore pesticides not available to most growers.


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> I'm glad there is a black market. Govt drugs are lame, old, under-count and soaked in a variety of hardcore pesticides not available to most growers.


The pesticides are available to the growers, both legal and not. At the reforestation nurseries I worked at we used to get that stuff in by the pallet loads...same with the herbicides for weed control. The orchard across the road from one of the nurseries I worked at got the same stuff in from the same supplier. All you have to do is be careful when you stop using it before harvest. As a countermeasure to pesticides you can use Lady Bugs.....lots and lots of Lady Bugs. A lot cheaper than pesticides. And the black market is glad the gov't is into selling.


----------



## player99

Electraglide said:


> The pesticides are available to the growers, both legal and not. At the reforestation nurseries I worked at we used to get that stuff in by the pallet loads...same with the herbicides for weed control. The orchard across the road from one of the nurseries I worked at got the same stuff in from the same supplier. All you have to do is be careful when you stop using it before harvest. As a countermeasure to pesticides you can use Lady Bugs.....lots and lots of Lady Bugs. A lot cheaper than pesticides. And the black market is glad the gov't is into selling.


I could have used spinosad last summer. It's a bacteria from a moth's stomach that kills aphids (and spider mites etc.). It is harmless and can be used directly on buds up to the day of harvest. Banned unless you have a license.


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> I could have used spinosad last summer. It's a bacteria from a moth's stomach that kills aphids (and spider mites etc.). It is harmless and can be used directly on buds up to the day of harvest. Banned unless you have a license.


Ladybugs work great for those, but you have to have a greenhouse enclosure or you'll have ladybugs all over the place. Amazon has them and so do most nurseries and places like Home Depot. For 4 plants 150 Ladybugs would do. I've seen Spinosad based products for sale at Home Depot and Can Tire so I'm not too sure if you need a license to buy it. Ant traps and Aphid spray comes to mind.


----------



## player99

Electraglide said:


> Ladybugs work great for those, but you have to have a greenhouse enclosure or you'll have ladybugs all over the place. Amazon has them and so do most nurseries and places like Home Depot. For 4 plants 150 Ladybugs would do. I've seen Spinosad based products for sale at Home Depot and Can Tire so I'm not too sure if you need a license to buy it. Ant traps and Aphid spray comes to mind.


The stuff at Canadian Tire is BTK. It is for caterpillars and slug type bugs, not aphids.


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> The stuff at Canadian Tire is BTK. It is for caterpillars and slug type bugs, not aphids.


They also have aphid and ant spray....at least they did out here the last time I looked. This stuff works
Ortho® Bug B Gon™ Eco Ready-To-Use Insecticidal Soap, 1-L | Canadian Tire and they have other stuff. 
Depending on the size of the plants and the size of the infestation so does a mixture of water and dish soap. Pure soaps like Castile are best. About 1/3 of a cup of soap to a gallon of water. Mix a little cayenne pepper in with it and spray the plants a few times. Do this when you first see the aphids or mites but try it carefully the first time on one plant and wait about a day before spraying all of them. One thing with Lady Bugs is you don't have to worry about anything staying on the buds. You could also use a garlic bases spray but that will kill off both good and bad bugs. So will nicotine based sprays. One thing that also helps is spray your plants with plain water when you water them down. 
After working in nurseries for 14 years and training as a grower you'd be surprised on the little things you pick up.....also be surprised what you can grow in a heated 40'x300' green house.


----------



## player99

Electraglide said:


> They also have aphid and ant spray....at least they did out here the last time I looked. This stuff works
> Ortho® Bug B Gon™ Eco Ready-To-Use Insecticidal Soap, 1-L | Canadian Tire and they have other stuff.
> Depending on the size of the plants and the size of the infestation so does a mixture of water and dish soap. Pure soaps like Castile are best. About 1/3 of a cup of soap to a gallon of water. Mix a little cayenne pepper in with it and spray the plants a few times. Do this when you first see the aphids or mites but try it carefully the first time on one plant and wait about a day before spraying all of them. One thing with Lady Bugs is you don't have to worry about anything staying on the buds. You could also use a garlic bases spray but that will kill off both good and bad bugs. So will nicotine based sprays. One thing that also helps is spray your plants with plain water when you water them down.
> After working in nurseries for 14 years and training as a grower you'd be surprised on the little things you pick up.....also be surprised what you can grow in a heated 40'x300' green house.


I was outdoors. Soap based is not good for buds. It burns them and destroys the trichomes. There is one with soap and a pesticide from a flower. I used both soap and later the other one, sparingly. I kept the aphids at bay, but spinosad would have killed them and not harmed the plants. Water will help but in the fall mold is also an issue.


----------



## Dorian2

You might find this interesting. According to this spinosad is under a reevaluation due in January 2020. Not sure if for average consumers though. The Gov tends to like to make certain restrictions depending on who's pocket their hand is in at the time.

Re-evaluation Note REV2018-07, Re-evaluation Project Plan for Spinosad - Canada.ca


----------



## Electraglide

player99 said:


> I was outdoors. Soap based is not good for buds. It burns them and destroys the trichomes. There is one with soap and a pesticide from a flower. I used both soap and later the other one, sparingly. I kept the aphids at bay, but spinosad would have killed them and not harmed the plants. Water will help but in the fall mold is also an issue.


The thing with aphids and the like in an outdoor setting is that you kill the ones on the plant and like ants and squirrels and in laws others come to take their place. In an outdoor situation Lady Bugs will usually stick around as long as there is food for them. Spinosad would have controlled the Aphids on the plant but would have washed off with the next rain or watering. One way to use a soap solution is spraying the aphids and mites directly and not the buds. That leaves the trichomes on the buds to help control the bugs. You could use Neem oil with care. Nice thing about your situation is that you can grow plants in your back yard as long as they're not in direct view and you can get at them every day. A bit different from growing the outdoors a while ago, but we didn't worry about growing only 4 plants. Never found the home made soap solutions had an adverse affect on the plants but outdoors there was other things to be considered like deer and the plants being found. One thing to do would be to stop off at a large nursery and ask them. You could also check out flea powders and sprays and head lice powders and sprays. Not a lot of difference between lice and fleas and aphids and mites. You could also try planting garlic and petunias around your plants. They help control aphids and other bugs. Way back in the day one of the ways that was used to cure plants after harvest was to let them get a little moldy. Another was to spray them with a sugar/water solution as the hung to dry....or put them in a deep freeze.


----------



## Milkman

Wooo Hooo!

I was just looking at the back of my Fender Tweed Deluxe clone and found a half oz of awesome weed I’d forgotten about. I bought a little extra for the holidays and forgot about this one.

So, indeed, because of my need and greed, I had weed in my tweed.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> So, indeed, because of my need and greed, I had weed in my tweed.


There's a song there somewhere.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


When they came out I used these a lot.







In the early 60's and when there was just you it was a pack of Zig Zags or Rizlas. Had the Zig Zags anyway for rolling tobacco.....and roaches. Do they still do that? Save up your roaches and roll a joint out of a bunch of them and then save up those roaches and roll another joint?


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Secret U.S. document shows Canadians who use legal cannabis ‘not eligible’ for Nexus program

_The directive was not intended to be widely circulated, but emerged during a lawsuit by a Seattle legal firm seeking more information on the legal basis for treating Canadians working in the industry as “drug traffickers,” according to Global News.

“If an alien admits to the use of marijuana (post-legalization) he or she is technically admissible to the U.S., but would not be eligible for a Trusted Traveller Program,” the instructions noted.

Lower-level officers at the border were reportedly given different guidance that uses softer language that only implies passes “may” or “could” be lost, and does not make clear if agents are asking about pre- or post-legalization drug use in their questioning.

The policy creates a dangerous situation for Canadians who do not realize admitting to legal use of cannabis could get them banned from the Nexus program for life, according to Len Saunders, an immigration lawyer based in Washington state._


----------



## Guncho

My wife and I bought some CBD pills online to try them out for stress and they had the exact same effect on both of us. Within 30 minutes we were both extremely irritable. Dealing with our children was intolerable. Weird! We haven't tried them since.

Irritable pills!


----------



## Electraglide

Guncho said:


> My wife and I bought some CBD pills online to try them out for stress and they had the exact same effect on both of us. Within 30 minutes we were both extremely irritable. Dealing with our children was intolerable. Weird! We haven't tried them since.
> 
> Irritable pills!


But were you stressed anymore when the pills kicked in?


----------



## reckless toboggan

Guncho said:


> My wife and I bought some CBD pills online to try them out for stress and they had the exact same effect on both of us. Within 30 minutes we were both extremely irritable. Dealing with our children was intolerable. Weird! We haven't tried them since.
> 
> Irritable pills!


Damn pills! Refer madness!

Send the remainder of the pills to me for safe and proper disposal.

I await your PM.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Guitar101

Guncho said:


> My wife and I bought some CBD pills online to try them out for stress and they had the exact same effect on both of us. Within 30 minutes we were both extremely irritable. Dealing with our children was intolerable. Weird! We haven't tried them since.
> 
> Irritable pills!


I wonder if it would work better if you gave them to your children. That's probably where most of your stress comes from anyway.


----------



## laristotle

COVID-19 won’t interact well with THC if its anything like the flu, data company says

_THC testing on mice with influenza revealed an increase in viral loads and a decrease in the ability of the immune system to fight off the virus _


----------



## Lola

Some asshole named Grey beard gave me some real bad attitude. He told me that I thought I was better then everyone else. I quite humble in my opinion. He just went into detail. Not having any if this shit!! What a twisted warped son of bitch. Greybeard you are the quintessential asshole!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I would anticipate a huge grow season this year. Nobody will have anything else to do. May as well throw in a few tomato plants etc.


----------



## Fred Gifford

I bought 15 of the 10mg. Sunset Indica SoftGels a year ago, took one .. pretty good ... and now they sit in a medicine cabinet a year later with 14 in the bottle, I guess I don't fall into the heavy user category ?


----------



## sulphur

Fred Gifford said:


> I bought 15 of the 10mg. Sunset Indica SoftGels a year ago, took one .. pretty good ... and now they sit in a medicine cabinet a year later with 14 in the bottle, I guess I don't fall into the heavy user category ?


Adverse affect, no affect? Why did you buy them?


----------



## Lola

At least I have an escape route if needed. Getting a tad bit antsy and moody. Cookies to the rescue. Puts a new and creative spin on my day.


----------



## Milkman

In the context of this new reality (no not legalized weed, Covid-19) I am working from home and I always wondered if I would have the willpower / strength of character to not smoke weed on the job if it was at hand, easy to do.

I say that because I have NEVER done that. I have never gone to work or even played a gig or gone to a rehearsal having smoked. Zero.

But, I am sitting in a room with a decent supply of several very potent strains of weed working.

My concerns have proven to be unwarranted. It just doesn't feel like something I would ever want to do, mostly because trying to do my job while high would be confusing and difficult (basically a buzz kill).

I'm glad.

Smoking happens AFTER work.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> In the context of this new reality (no not legalized weed, Covid-19) Smoking happens AFTER work.


I agree 100%. I would totally fuck things up. I need every brain cell functioning at maximum capacity in my job. One of my co-workers has fibromyalgia and she smokes morning break, lunch and afternoon break everyday. I don’t know how she stays on top of things. I think it may be because she is a seasoned veteran. It’s dependant on the strain as well.

Even though I am home now, if I imbibe during the day all I want to do is play my guitar. So I just don’t until after dinner.


----------



## guitarman2

Lola said:


> I agree 100%. I would totally fuck things up. I need every brain cell functioning at maximum capacity in my job. One of my co-workers has fibromyalgia and she smokes morning break, lunch and afternoon break everyday. I don’t know how she stays on top of things. I think it may be because she is a seasoned veteran. It’s dependant on the strain as well.
> 
> *Even though I am home now, if I imbibe during the day all I want to do is play my guitar. So I just don’t until after dinner.*


When I work from home my guitar is strapped on always.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I agree 100%. I would totally fuck things up. I need every brain cell functioning at maximum capacity in my job. One of my co-workers has fibromyalgia and she smokes morning break, lunch and afternoon break everyday. I don’t know how she stays on top of things. I think it may be because she is a seasoned veteran. It’s dependant on the strain as well.



Well, having smoked for more than 40 years, I need pretty much the strongest weed available to even feel it, but I just would not enjoy the little buzz I do get if I had to concentrate and basically do math for a few hours.

I have a meeting at 2:30 this afternoon via skype (or similar) and we have to go through a bunch of new models for various automakers. It's called APQP (advanced parts quality process) and it's pretty dry stuff. You follow along and answer questions when asked. That might mean an hour of following and then being ready to jump in with a response.

No way would I want to attend something like that high.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> Well, having smoked for more than 40 years, I need pretty much the strongest weed available to even feel it, but I just would not enjoy the little buzz I do get if I had to concentrate and basically do math for a few hours.
> 
> I have a meeting at 2:30 this afternoon via skype (or similar) and we have to go through a bunch of new models for various automakers. It's called APQP (advanced parts quality process) and it's pretty dry stuff. You follow along and answer questions when asked. That might mean an hour of following and then being ready to jump in with a response.
> 
> No way would I want to attend something like that high.


I am not a seasoned veteran yet. Lol I used in my teens and my twenties but then gave it up for 26 yrs. I am so happy that weed and I are compatible once again.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I am not a seasoned veteran yet. Lol I used in my teens and my twenties but then gave it up for 26 yrs. I am so happy that weed and I are compatible once again.



Oh there were certainly quite a few years when I did not smoke at all or very little. Ironically it was my years on the road with various bands that were almost completely weed free.


----------



## tdotrob

Working from home I don’t partake till after 4pm when I’m officially off the clock. I keep trying to convince myself it will make me more focused and attentive but I know I’ll just end up watching stupid videos, eating popcorn and accidentally getting butter on the neck of my guitar.

Oddly enough even without it I end up watching stupid videos, posting here and eating popcorn but i remember to wash hands before grabbing my guitar. So that’s working. If I get up at 6:30 and do my work I’m done by 6:36, so that’s scary.


----------



## jimsz

I posted a video on the virus thread of a TED talk regarding the virus, it was highly recommended that since it attacks the lungs, people should stop smoking.


----------



## Lola

jimsz said:


> I posted a video on the virus thread of a TED talk regarding the virus, it was highly recommended that since it attacks the lungs, people should stop smoking.


I don’t smoke as there are so many other ways of introducing THC into your body. Cookies(edibles), vaping, topicals and capsules. I can’t smoke it as there is some chemical interaction in my physiological makeup that opens up the door to a mild panic attack. I learned my lesson there. Body chemistry. Idk.


----------



## Lola

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would anticipate a huge grow season this year. Nobody will have anything else to do. May as well throw in a few tomato plants etc.


I think an increase in a mini baby boom as well. Wink wink


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I think an increase in a mini baby boom as well. Wink wink



LOL, you'd find me in a bag at the bottom of a river with weights tied around me.

My wife is more dangerous under such a threat than any virus I could encounter.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> LOL, you'd find me in a bag at the bottom of a river with weights tied around me.
> 
> My wife is more dangerous under such a threat than any virus I could encounter.


She likes me trying, but if I ever succeed, I'm dead meat on a hook.


----------



## torndownunit

Lola said:


> I agree 100%. I would totally fuck things up. I need every brain cell functioning at maximum capacity in my job. One of my co-workers has fibromyalgia and she smokes morning break, lunch and afternoon break everyday. I don’t know how she stays on top of things. I think it may be because she is a seasoned veteran. It’s dependant on the strain as well.
> 
> Even though I am home now, if I imbibe during the day all I want to do is play my guitar. So I just don’t until after dinner.


You adjust. Especially when it's dealing with some side effects vs. dealing with pain. I don't consider myself a heavy user, but I take a 1:1 type of oil or capsule twice daily. I would say I am much more coherent than when I have to take any migraine meds. The main reason I use it is for a couple of nasty injuries that caught up, which get pretty painful when I sit at the computer a lot. It definitely helps out.


----------



## Milkman

torndownunit said:


> You adjust. Especially when it's dealing with some side effects vs. dealing with pain. I don't consider myself a heavy user, but I take a 1:1 type of oil or capsule twice daily. I would say I am much more coherent than when I have to take any migraine meds. The main reason I use it is for a couple of nasty injuries that caught up, which get pretty painful when I sit at the computer a lot. It definitely helps out.



I choose not to smoke until after work (never during) and always have. And I can feel the stress/ tension/ depression....whatever, draining out of me after I do smoke.

I just don't want to be doing math while under the influence and besides, I'm being paid to think.


----------



## _Azrael

For my own amusement I wait until 4:20.


----------



## Electraglide

_Azrael said:


> For my own amusement I wait until 4:20.


AM works. In any time zone. To paraphrase Jimmy Buffet, "It's 4:20 somewhere." Tomorrow you can really go to town.


----------



## Lola

Isn’t this gorgeous? So aerodynamic and streamlined.
Look how clean the garage floors are. Don’t see that very often!


----------



## Lola

Love Elvira and Vincent Price(RIP). So many amazing horror flicks.


----------



## keto

Someone might be lost.


----------



## sulphur

Lola said:


> Love Elvira and Vincent Price(RIP). So many amazing horror flicks.


Did you think that you were in the "random" thread?


----------



## jb welder

Hey! @Milkman was already posting in this thread. Did he get too high and start that other new one?


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Did you think that you were in the "random" thread?


Yup I sure did! Lol

....,and I haven’t even imbibed yet. Lol


----------



## bolero

Lola said:


> Love Elvira and Vincent Price(RIP). So many amazing horror flicks.


that is a great pic

Vincent Price, Elvira, and a Boner


----------



## laristotle

I wonder who goosed her when the camera clicked


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Fred Gifford

sulphur said:


> Adverse affect, no affect? Why did you buy them?


I bought them for my wife to try as she suffers badly from Arthritis among other ailments, she didn't care for them so they sat unused, however, due to the COVID Lockdown I have recently started eating them on the days I know I won't be using the car and I must say they make the Lockdown boredom so much easier to endure ...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Fred Gifford

I picked up some of the B.C. Bubble Hash today, rated at 40-60% THC. the particular jar I received was marked 53 % THC. the stuff is so insanely potent that it does not require an ignition source .... I just sprinkle a bit on my Rice-Krispie's every morning for some extra snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## Milkman

Fred Gifford said:


> I picked up some of the B.C. Bubble Hash today, rated at 40-60% THC. the particular jar I received was marked 53 % THC. the stuff is so insanely potent that it does not require an ignition source .... I just sprinkle a bit on my Rice-Krispie's every morning for some extra snap, crackle and pop.


I have a jar of that also.

I find a little bed of nice bud is a good base for the bubble hash. In other words, I take about half of a normal bong hit and put that in the bowl, then take a little of the bubble hash and drop that on top.

It means I can get a decent buzz while smoking less material, which is a good thing.


----------



## Lola

Fred Gifford said:


> I picked up some of the B.C. Bubble Hash today, rated at 40-60% THC. the particular jar I received was marked 53 % THC. the stuff is so insanely potent that it does not require an ignition source .... I just sprinkle a bit on my Rice-Krispie's every morning for some extra snap, crackle and pop.


I haven’t had hash for probably 25 years. How I miss it. Green Moroccan, Temple Balls, Blonde Lebanese. This was really good stuff back in the day.

I would love to try some new stuff other then cookies and vaping.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I haven’t had hash for probably 25 years. How I miss it. Green Moroccan, Temple Balls, Blonde Lebanese. This was really good stuff back in the day.
> 
> I would love to try some new stuff other then cookies and vaping.


In spite of the cool names we used to apply to hash and weed, the product you get these days is simply much better than anything we would have had back in the day.

I like the fact that I can smoke smaller amounts and get a decent buzz, better for my old lungs.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> In spite of the cool names we used to apply to hash and weed, the product you get these days is simply much better than anything we would have had back in the day.
> 
> I like the fact that I can smoke smaller amounts and get a decent buzz, better for my old lungs.


I guess I could bake into cookies or just eat it. I know if I smoked it could be bad. Weird how my body chemistry is.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> I guess I could bake into cookies or just eat it. I know if I smoked it could be bad. Weird how my body chemistry is.


My wife is in the same boat. She at least tried it and I appreciate that she didn't reject it without trying it, but no, she won't be smoking again any time soon.


----------



## sulphur

The old school hash is still available, not cheap though, usually running around $20-25 a gram.

As Mike mentioned above, the new "hash" is a concentrate that's much more concentrated.
A gram of that stuff will run anywhere from $30-50. Potent stuff though.

There are different levels of concentrate concentrations/potency, ranging from wax (bubble hash is an example), to shatter, to distillate,
to THCA (comcmtrated down to the THC molecule that gets you high and runs around $70 a gram or so).


----------



## Milkman

These are two examples of modern "hash".

This is what most closely resembles the old school hash we used to enjoy. It's from OCS and they claim 34.8% THC.










And this is higher potency hash, upwards of 60% if their claims are accurate.

The black jar is the empty from OCS' Bubble Hash which was quite nice.


----------



## Milkman

I received a new dry herb vape device today.

I tried it just a few minutes ago and I'm really happy with it so far. I tried vaping in the past and let's just say I found it underwhelming.

Maybe I was doing something wrong before. This thing works just fine. It even came with a nice little adapter to connect it to my bong if I want to further filter/cool the vapor.


----------



## Milkman

Cool eh?


----------



## Lola

I would love to try my hand at some bubble hash. Have to do some research first.


----------



## Sneaky

My friend sent me a piece of home made bubble hash from some stuff he grew last year on his farm. Smells and tastes a bit like pine or something. Very potent.


----------



## Milkman

I just ordered a couple of grams of OCS bubble hash.

It looks like keef but is about three times as strong.

I love that it allows me to smoke less material to get the same buzz. Frankly it takes a pretty potent smoke to get through to me and coughing less is a big plus.


----------



## sakana

yes to the bubble hash. I like it but it does not seem to burn well in a joint, so I put a little bud into the bowl first then top it off with that or the keif, which is also nice. Bought the hash when it came in, it's OK but evidently there will be others coming in. it's all so new it is going to take time to perfect the manufacturing. it sure is much more potent than what I used to buy in my misguided youth.


----------



## NoTalentHack

I topped off my pipe with some live resin from a buddy today. It was a nice boost, but for the prices I've been seeing, I might just squirt a little distillate on there instead.


----------



## Milkman

NoTalentHack said:


> I topped off my pipe with some live resin from a buddy today. It was a nice boost, but for the prices I've been seeing, I might just squirt a little distillate on there instead.


Yeah live resin and bubble hash don't come cheap. I suppose it takes a fair bit of good bud to make.

But, as I said, it's so potent you can really reduce the amount of material you have to burn or vape. Same buzz, less damage.

I haven't tried the distillates. What's the potency (THC percentage) in those?

I tried a CBD distillate shortly after I had surgery last fall, but it did nothing for me (but that was CBD).


----------



## NoTalentHack

Milkman said:


> Yeah live resin and bubble hash don't come cheap. I suppose it takes a fair bit of good bud to make.
> 
> But, as I said, it's so potent you can really reduce the amount of material you have to burn or vape. Same buzz, less damage.
> 
> I haven't tried the distillates. What's the potency (THC percentage) in those?
> 
> I tried a CBD distillate shortly after I had surgery last fall, but it did nothing for me (but that was CBD).


That's true, there is a fair amount of bang for the buck to be had with bubble hash and live resin. And the taste warrants a bit of a premium. That's one thing the distillate may come up short in.

The distillate I have is 99% THC and I believe it was $45 for a gram (online). I've generally noticed a pretty good kick from it. However, I imagine the effects vary with the user. I generally consider myself a heavyweight but I've been surprised by some supposedly low potency stuff (as in fried lol).


----------



## NoTalentHack

I should also mention that CBD (I've only used the tincture)is hit or miss for me. Sometimes it does virtually nothing, sometimes I get a nice body stone. Go figure.


----------



## Milkman

I'm finding I can reduce the amount of material I have to smoke by "sweetening" a bowl of weed by adding a little high potency extract like bubble hash or shatter. I measure out about half a normal dose of ground herb and then sprinkle the extract over that.

Seems like less waste and less wear and tear on the lungs.

I just ordered a couple of extracts from OCS. There's the normal BC Bubble hash, which I enjoy (around 60%) but now they offer BC Bubble Hash Resin at 80%.

I grabbed a little of both.


----------



## Fred Gifford

Milkman said:


> I'm finding I can reduce the amount of material I have to smoke by "sweetening" a bowl of weed by adding a little high potency extract like bubble hash or shatter. I measure out about half a normal dose of ground herb and then sprinkle the extract over that.
> 
> Seems like less waste and less wear and tear on the lungs.
> 
> I just ordered a couple of extracts from OCS. There's the normal BC Bubble hash, which I enjoy (around 60%) but now they offer BC Bubble Hash Resin at 80%.
> 
> I grabbed a little of both.


I bought the Kief and top it odd with a layer of bubble .. on it's own the bubble falls through the screen


----------



## Milkman

I'm trying another approach. So far I like it. I got the strongest concentrates that they had. These little vape pens are really cool. I haven't "smoked" since Saturday morning.


----------



## Electraglide

sulphur said:


> The old school hash is still available, not cheap though, usually running around $20-25 a gram.
> 
> As Mike mentioned above, the new "hash" is a concentrate that's much more concentrated.
> A gram of that stuff will run anywhere from $30-50. Potent stuff though.
> 
> There are different levels of concentrate concentrations/potency, ranging from wax (bubble hash is an example), to shatter, to distillate,
> to THCA (comcmtrated down to the THC molecule that gets you high and runs around $70 a gram or so).


As I recall, the hash and pot back in the 60's got you stoned.....that's what we wanted it to do. The Hash in the 70's did a better job but it wasn't available in the 60's.


----------



## Milkman

Yeah but you’d have to smoke a shitload of it.

It’s much better now.


----------



## Chito

Here @Milkman Don't need to smoke or vape a lot. Here's the rig for you.


----------



## Milkman

Chito said:


> Here @Milkman Don't need to smoke or vape a lot. Here's the rig for you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 321468



Will you tell me a bit about the rig please? Right now I haven't "smoked" since Saturday morning. I've been just taking small puffs from the vape pen. 
That's working well for now, but that's a pretty cool looking rig you have.


----------



## Chito

@Milkman Check out Enails. It's used for concentrates, shatter, live resin, budder, etc. It comes out cheaper using it than those vape pens. Much better hits and you get a taste of the terpines. There are tons of different models, types, etc. Just need to understand how it works. Here is an explanation:

What Is An Enail?

Here is an excellent one. I'm surprised the prices have gone down quite a bit.

The 420 Stop Enail Kit 20 Mm Quarts Titanium Hybrid Kit Enail


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> Will you tell me a bit about the rig please? Right now I haven't "smoked" since Saturday morning. I've been just taking small puffs from the vape pen.
> That's working well for now, but that's a pretty cool looking rig you have.


Isn't using a vape pen like smoking. I watch my neighbours using a vape pen and still see them coughing a little from the smoke or is what you're using different.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Isn't using a vape pen like smoking. I watch my neighbours using a vape pen and still see them coughing a little from the smoke or is what you're using different.


Well, vaping functions at a much lower temperature as it doesn't actually burn the material. Yes, if you draw deeply you will cough with a vape pen.

I don't need to draw deeply with 80% THC. I take fairly small puffs and wait (pretty important as it takes a little bit longer to hit you than smoking does).

I still cough a little but not nearly as much and I'm thinking that may diminish further as I create more time having not smoked.

I'm trying different things to find the sweet spot for me.

Frankly (maybe an over-share) I mitigate undiagnosed mental health issues with this.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Yeah but you’d have to smoke a shitload of it.
> 
> It’s much better now.


Where we differ I guess. The object was to get stoned and, it was all we had. When you bought a key and sold enough dimes and quarters to pay for it you still had a shitload left to smoke. Same went for Hash.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Where we differ I guess. The object was to get stoned and, it was all we had. When you bought a key and sold enough dimes and quarters to pay for it you still had a shitload left to smoke. Same went for Hash.


There's really nothing to differ on here.

Weed and hash were much much less potent back in the day. That's a fact. Yes, you could still buy in bulk and sell the surplus to fund your habit, just like you can today, or at least up until it was legalized.

The point is, you had to smoke a lot more material to get a buzz.

It's ok, shit's better now.


----------



## laristotle

Just 257 pardons granted for pot possession in program's 1st year


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Just 257 pardons granted for pot possession in program's 1st year


Problem is, a lot of the busts back in the day are not in a computer. If you keep quiet about something that happened when you were 17 or so it might not be traceable.....until you apply for a pardon and then it is. Not too sure if they are going by simple possesion now or back then.


----------



## sulphur

laristotle said:


> Just 257 pardons granted for pot possession in program's 1st year


They should be expumged, rather than a pardon as that doesn't necessarily mean that other countries will accept them.
That could be why a lot of people never bothered.


----------



## laristotle

Cannabis falls from the sky in Tel Aviv

_“It’s time my dear brothers. Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it’s the green drone, handing out free cannabis from the sky … Enjoy my beloved brothers, this is your pilot brother, making sure we all get some free love,” they noted.

With the threat of another COVID-19 lockdown looming, the group reported that the situation “requires thinking outside the box and coming up with new ways of getting cannabis to consumers.”

Two suspects in their 30s were arrested by police for allegedly operating the drone and dropping the bud._


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Martha Stewart eats 20 CBD gummies per day


“You don’t think that you’re eating anything but pâte de fruit"




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Almost there. Check out my trichome goggles. Best way to determine optimum harvest day.


----------



## Milkman

Harvest day was today. I have been monitoring the trichome development on my plants and both reached peak maturity yesterday.

I could have waited one more week for a bit more yield, but the weather is cold and wet with more rain coming and that's not good for these plants during this phase of their season. You can get bud rot and that destroys the weed

Additionally, this is the week when you get ripped off. The bitter disappointment of nurturing plants for an entire season, dutifully watering, fertilizing, pruning only to have some lazy sack of shit steal your work just before your harvest was something I was honestly concerned about.

I did take measures to reduce the likelihood of that, but where there's a will there's a way and it happens every year. Someone only a few blocks away lost three nice plants a couple of weeks ago (before they were even mature) to such theft.

Anyway, I avoided all that shit and got what looks like a significant amount of beautiful and based on the trichome count, BAD ASSED weed.

Unless I'm mistaken there's well over a pound of high grade bud, plus a garbage bag full of popcorn buds and shake.

No way will I consume that much between now and the end of next year's growing season.

I may have saved myself a fair chunk of change.

Hope it tastes good.


----------



## Sneaky

You can make some good bubble hash from that shake.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> You can make some good bubble hash from that shake.



Or oil. I may do something just for a little variety, but if there's as much bud as I think, I won't run out before next harvest.

I'll have to grab some mason jars.

By the way, it was hard work processing the stuff. It took pretty much all day to do two plants.


----------



## torndownunit

@Milkman you might have said and I might not have looked back far enough, but what strain did you grow?


----------



## Milkman

torndownunit said:


> @Milkman you might have said and I might not have looked back far enough, but what strain did you grow?


One is Skunk and the other is Gorilla Mist.

Sativa and Indica.

Edit:

Sorry, both are Indica.


----------



## Milkman

I think I'll add a fan in the cure room to circulate the air and draw off moisture. It's a small room (8' X 10') so I'll keep it open during the day while we're here.


----------



## Dorian2

Where's the humidity at in the room?

Congrats on the very successful grow BTW!!


----------



## torndownunit

Milkman said:


> One is Skunk and the other is Gorilla Mist.
> 
> Sativa and Indica.


If Gorilla Mist has any relation to Gorilla Glue, it will be great. And potent.


----------



## Milkman

torndownunit said:


> If Gorilla Mist has any relation to Gorilla Glue, it will be great. And potent.


Well, I'm told it's very potent, but the curing process is a key element in optimizing both potency and taste.

I'm not in a rush.

Three or four days hanging in the "cure house" then trimmed and put into wide mouth mason jars, which must be opened each day to exchange fresh air.

So far the buds look great, lots of trichomes.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> Where's the humidity at in the room?
> 
> Congrats on the very successful grow BTW!!


Thanks,


It's a garden shed. I don't have a hygrometer in there.

I have one in my guitar room, but I'll be buying a small digital one for this (once I get the buds in jars).


----------



## Dorian2

Might be worth putting the guitar room one in there for a day just to see where you stand re: humidity. My understanding is that the slower drying process will wick more of the poor tasting elements out of the end product. You also don't want it too humid. Don't want to have moldy weed.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> Might be worth putting the guitar room one in there for a day just to see where you stand re: humidity. My understanding is that the slower drying process will wick more of the poor tasting elements out of the end product. You also don't want it too humid. Don't want to have moldy weed.


Can't hurt, but there's not much I can do to affect the humidity in my yard, other than to use or not to use the fan.

I'd say it's fairly high in the shed simply because of the amount of weed hanging in there.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I think I'll add a fan in the cure room to circulate the air and draw off moisture. It's a small room (8' X 10') so I'll keep it open during the day while we're here.
> 
> View attachment 330393
> View attachment 330394


Just thinking, the plants on the table might do better if they were drying on screens.
Something like this.








Better air circulation, nothing gets absorbed by the paper and less loss. Less clean up too.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Just thinking, the plants on the table might do better if they were drying on screens.
> Something like this.
> View attachment 330458
> 
> Better air circulation, nothing gets absorbed by the paper and less loss. Less clean up too.


Yup, going out tomorrow for screens and mason jars.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> Yup, going out tomorrow for screens and mason jars.


Good luck.....there is a shortage:



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/nb-mason-jars-shortage-pickles-preserves-1.5720128


----------



## Diablo

What would you guys recommend for a longer, deeper sleep?

i don’t want anything that increases appetite or anxiety.

I’m trying to do my own due diligence but all the names of strains are confusing...do they actually taste/smell like lemon, bubblegum etc?


----------



## sulphur

Diablo said:


> What would you guys recommend for a longer, deeper sleep?
> 
> i don’t want anything that increases appetite or anxiety.
> 
> I’m trying to do my own due diligence but all the names of strains are confusing...do they actually taste/smell like lemon, bubblegum etc?


Indicas for relaxation.

Lots of info here... Discover your cannabis


----------



## JeremyP

Diablo said:


> What would you guys recommend for a longer, deeper sleep?
> 
> i don’t want anything that increases appetite or anxiety.
> 
> I’m trying to do my own due diligence but all the names of strains are confusing...do they actually taste/smell like lemon, bubblegum etc?


I find any edibles made with distillate works Phenomenal for sleep, they seem to put me right out. It feels like I don't get as high from them , I just get sleepy and drowsy. Plus they taste way better then other edibles.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> What would you guys recommend for a longer, deeper sleep?
> 
> i don’t want anything that increases appetite or anxiety.
> 
> I’m trying to do my own due diligence but all the names of strains are confusing...do they actually taste/smell like lemon, bubblegum etc?


Appetite is a definite concern, but for some it's a positive. Lots of people have problems eating due to a variety of reasons.

Some weed does that and some doesn't. Maybe somebody else can comment on that better than I can.

As for the taste, no, in my experience weed never tastes like the clever names they give it.

There are definitely a wide variety of flavour and aroma variations but I have found no connection between the actual tastes and the names.


----------



## Fred Gifford

Diablo said:


> What would you guys recommend for a longer, deeper sleep?
> 
> i don’t want anything that increases appetite or anxiety.
> 
> I’m trying to do my own due diligence but all the names of strains are confusing...do they actually taste/smell like lemon, bubblegum etc?


the names remind me of the way Starbucks describes their coffee's taste .. all 100% marketing that means nothing


----------



## Diablo

Fred Gifford said:


> the names remind me of the way Starbucks describes their coffee's taste .. all 100% marketing that means nothing


I find that with wine and scotch reviews as well


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> I find that with wine and scotch reviews as well


And boutique amps and pedals.

Wine snobbery is really off the charts funny sometimes.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Good luck.....there is a shortage:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/nb-mason-jars-shortage-pickles-preserves-1.5720128


You're not shitting.

Unreal, there is zero stock of wide mouth masons in this city and I presume throughout Ontario.

It's a double whammy; normal canning season for fruits and vegetables, plus the first legal harvest of home grown weed.

I'm hoping I can mooch / barter for enough from friends and relatives to get me through.

I have a few days before I reach that stage.


----------



## Milkman

There, a little better. Screen and ladder.
Better than laying on leaf bags.

and, my dad has 25 wide mouth mason jars for me.


----------



## laristotle

Quick kijiji search;








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca












Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Quick kijiji search;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca



Thanks very much Larry. I would have had no problem paying someone for them, but my dad found 25 at his place and he'll never use them.

Looks like I'm all set.


----------



## Guitar101

Working on mine now but it's going to take awhile. Here's what I did Sat. I see you left the small leaves on the popcorn sized buds. Are they sugar leaves. I removed all the leaves that had a stem but those small leaves are numerous so I've been leaving them on. Here's a couple of pics. I just started Sat. This is half of one plant.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> There, a little better. Screen and ladder.
> Better than laying on leaf bags.
> 
> and, my dad has 25 wide mouth mason jars for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330534


Yup tho there probably should be trays under the blue screens to catch the resin that falls thru the screens as you move things about. It's a good source for making oil or brownies.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Yup tho there probably should be trays under the blue screens to catch the resin that falls thru the screens as you move things about. It's a good source for making oil or brownies.



I don't need to be quite that careful. I won't consume what I have grown this year before my next crop (should I decide to do so) is ready.

I may use up the popcorn buds and shake to make some oil, but I'll have plenty of flowers to keep me toking for a year.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I don't need to be quite that careful. I won't consume what I have grown this year before my next crop (should I decide to do so) is ready.
> 
> I may use up the popcorn buds and shake to make some oil, but I'll have plenty of flowers to keep me toking for a year.


Pot never stayed around that long so I have to ask, will it last that long? Up to a year? Even in mason jars? Do you seal those like you would cherrys or pears or just put the top on and hope for the best?


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Pot never stayed around that long so I have to ask, will it last that long? Up to a year? Even in mason jars? Do you seal those like you would cherrys or pears or just put the top on and hope for the best?


Properly cured buds can last easily for two years with no degradation in taste or potency according to the experts.

Although I haven't weighed anything yet, I estimate I'll have more than a pound of buds and they won't really be ready until between November and December sometime.

The curing process involves "burping" each jar daily to exchange fresh air. That's after four to ten days hanging.

Yes, it can be stored.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Diablo

Sorry to interrupt with another noob question, but are most online/local shops priced about the same? are any stores better/cheaper than others? 
I think there’s a StarBuds and One Plant nearby. I ordered a couple things from OCS.ca


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Properly cured buds can last easily for two years with no degradation in taste or potency according to the experts.
> 
> Although I haven't weighed anything yet, I estimate I'll have more than a pound of buds and they won't really be ready until between November and December sometime.
> 
> The curing process involves "burping" each jar daily to exchange fresh air. That's after four to ten days hanging.
> 
> Yes, it can be stored.


Ok. Back when I was into pot storing for more than about a week was never an issue. If you had to keep it a bit longer Export and Sportsman tins worked and were readily available. Using Mason jars for other than canning food could get you hurt by the old lady. Seeds were a different story but they were usually kept in envelopes.
If I was going to get back into pot, stores and and storing wouldn't be an issue either. Same with growing. Smoking it would so it would be oil and edibles for me.


----------



## sulphur

Diablo said:


> Sorry to interrupt with another noob question, but are most online/local shops priced about the same? are any stores better/cheaper than others?
> I think there’s a StarBuds and One Plant nearby. I ordered a couple things from OCS.ca


Weedmaps is a decent source for availability in your area and some online places too.
There's a big "grey market" online, herb approach and grasslife are two that I have tried.
Some will require a copy or photo of your ID to cover their arse, I assume. 
I got in before that happened and probably wouldn't have ordered if I had to.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


One of the few recognizable songs I can play on guitar.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Ok. Back when I was into pot storing for more than about a week was never an issue. If you had to keep it a bit longer Export and Sportsman tins worked and were readily available. Using Mason jars for other than canning food could get you hurt by the old lady. Seeds were a different story but they were usually kept in envelopes.
> If I was going to get back into pot, stores and and storing wouldn't be an issue either. Same with growing. Smoking it would so it would be oil and edibles for me.



The purpose of the jars is not just storage. It's a gradual curing process. When you hang your weed in the branch as most people do, you dry the outside, but the inside remains moist. That's step one.

By gradually drying the buds and burping the jars daily you draw the humidity from the inside toward the outside, equalizing the moisture content through the bud. That's step two.

Doing so slowly using mason jars is one way to do that.

Improperly cured weed will taste like shit and be less potent.


----------



## sulphur

Milkman said:


> The purpose of the jars is not just storage. It's a gradual curing process. When you hang your weed in the branch as most people do, you dry the outside, but the inside remains moist. That's step one.
> 
> By gradually drying the buds and burping the jars daily you draw the humidity from the inside toward the outside, equalizing the moisture content through the bud. That's step two.
> 
> Doing so slowly using mason jars is one way to do that.
> 
> Improperly cured weed will taste like shit and be less potent.


It'll apparently be harsh, or more harsh too.


----------



## laristotle

Lofty cannabis 'tree' no more after being found by police


Agents in Spain hear about weed smell, leading them to monstrous plant.




www.thegrowthop.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312192677945901056


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> The purpose of the jars is not just storage. It's a gradual curing process. When you hang your weed in the branch as most people do, you dry the outside, but the inside remains moist. That's step one.
> 
> By gradually drying the buds and burping the jars daily you draw the humidity from the inside toward the outside, equalizing the moisture content through the bud. That's step two.
> 
> Doing so slowly using mason jars is one way to do that.
> 
> Improperly cured weed will taste like shit and be less potent.


Most of the time we'd either hang it, sometimes spraying it with sugar water, or dry it on screens. On occasion, especially in the winter you'd "freeze" it too as part of the drying process. A quick test was to dry some in an oven for a bit and then smoke it. Depending what your NPK ratio is you might get a little fireworks show when you lit up a joint. What we used, especially when working in the nursery, was good for Spruce and Fir and Ceder etc. so it was good for pot. Same with the soil. Mostly started in a peat mix in styroblocks like this.








At the end of the day it stayed lit and got you stoned. If it was a little harsh, have another beer. 


laristotle said:


> Lofty cannabis 'tree' no more after being found by police
> 
> 
> Agents in Spain hear about weed smell, leading them to monstrous plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegrowthop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312192677945901056


On average our plants were about 8' tall and spread out for a low infared foot print.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Most of the time we'd either hang it, sometimes spraying it with sugar water, or dry it on screens. On occasion, especially in the winter you'd "freeze" it too as part of the drying process. A quick test was to dry some in an oven for a bit and then smoke it. Depending what your NPK ratio is you might get a little fireworks show when you lit up a joint. What we used, especially when working in the nursery, was good for Spruce and Fir and Ceder etc. so it was good for pot. Same with the soil. Mostly started in a peat mix in styroblocks like this.
> View attachment 330956
> 
> At the end of the day it stayed lit and got you stoned. If it was a little harsh, have another beer.
> 
> On average our plants were about 8' tall and spread out for a low infared foot print.


I was around for all that. What I remember is that until Columbian weed started coming up to Canada, what we had was pretty weak stuff.

You'd have to smoke one of those 8' plants to come close to a couple of todays buds.

They were big, but mostly rope.

At least, that's the way I remember it.

Much has been learned since the 60s and 70s.


----------



## laristotle

Owner turns detective to find the missing cannabis plant someone stole from his garden


Flashlight in hand, he began walking and quickly picked up the trail




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## Milkman

Well, I had a successful harvest and avoided the annual theft-harvest that has been a problem for many others.

I cut the main bud stems and hung them to dry, along with a substantial quantity of loose buds that I was unable to hang, but dried resting on screens.
It seemed to take longer than expected in this initial drying period. Typically that is 4 to 10 days, but it was at least two and a half weeks before the buds were dry enough to start the next stage which is curing the buds in jars (that the process I'm following).

We're now working on the final trimming and putting the buds in mason jars.

I'm not sure about the final yield, but certainly more than a pound of pure bud.

AND, it's not rope folks. I tried a sample of a bud, dried but of course not properly cured. It's *VERY potent* and has a nice flavour, which will only improve if I cure the buds carefully.

It really wasn't something I planned on doing. Someone had too many plants and asked if I wanted a couple. Now I have more than enough high potency weed to last me until next fall.


----------



## Hammerhands

I wonder if you can disguise the plants, put fake berries, fruit or flowers on them.


----------



## Milkman

Hammerhands said:


> I wonder if you can disguise the plants, put fake berries, fruit or flowers on them.


That's funny but not crazy.


----------



## Milkman

Ok, other than a few weeks of curing, this is what we have in terms of trimmed buds. The buds are not compressed in the jars (you don't do that when curing), but they're full.

I'll be interested to know how much weight is in each jar once the curing is done. It has to be close to an ounce per jar, but certainly at least more than a 1/2 ounce


----------



## laristotle

Border patrol intercepts weed worth US$8 million at Peace Bridge


Bust just the latest of several multi-million-dollar seizures since last fall that have increased since COVID-19 reared its head.




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## Sneaky

Those mason jars might be worth as much as the contents. I recently gave away a couple boxes full of jars to an old Italian lady neighbour who was having a hard time finding them in stores.

Kidding of course.... that looks like some fine stuff and you obviously know what you are doing. Have a good year !


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> Those mason jars might be worth as much as the contents. I recently gave away a couple boxes full of jars to an old Italian lady neighbour who was having a hard time finding them in stores.
> 
> Kidding of course.... that looks like some fine stuff and you obviously know what you are doing. Have a good year !


Well, honestly this is the first time I have ever grown marijuana to it's maturity so I really _don't_ know what I'm doing.

The plus is that I have people close to me who DO know what they're doing and there's the internet of course.

I'm doing my best to take good advice when it's given, here and elsewhere.

I tried another little taste yesterday, (still just dried out buds, not properly cured) and I'm now quite confident I grew some bad assed shit. I buy the strongest weed whether Indica or Sativa, that I can get.
My homegrown compares favorably to all of that.

And the mason jar shortage seems to be over at least around here. Walmart now has plenty.


----------



## MarkM

Our problem is we buy $100 worth of mason jars every year so my bride can give away her salsa, stewed tomatoes , tomato sauce , canned peaches, pears and picked everything. Never get any back so next year we'll buy more?

Don't suppose if I put weed in them that we would get anymore back, never hide your weed when you have partaken!


----------



## Milkman

One of the cool things is, we no longer need to hide our weed at all. Sure, you have to keep it out of reach of children, but it's no longer taboo. You no longer need to feel like a criminal in your own home doing something so harmless and indeed in many cases beneficial.

It's much akin to making a nice batch of home made wine and storing a few cases in the basement now.

Oh Canada, you most Excellent nation.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> One of the cool things is, we no longer need to hide our weed at all. Sure, you have to keep it out of reach of children, but it's no longer taboo. You no longer need to feel like a criminal in your own home doing something so harmless and indeed in many cases beneficial.
> 
> It's much akin to making a nice batch of home made wine and storing a few cases in the basement now.
> 
> Oh Canada, you most Excellent nation.


Maybe so but the illegal market is still making money hand over fist.


----------



## Guitar101

Electraglide said:


> Maybe so but the illegal market is still making money hand over fist.


Not for long. If people can grow a pound of weed in their backyard or balcony in Canada in the summer. It's only a matter of time when weed will be everywhere. The illegal marketers may have to move to making mason jars.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Maybe so but the illegal market is still making money hand over fist.


Doesn't matter.

I don't need it.


----------



## Electraglide

Guitar101 said:


> Not for long. If people can grow a pound of weed in their backyard in Canada in the summer. It's only a matter of time when weed will be everywhere. The illegal marketers may have to move to making mason jars.


Nobody is worried about what a small percentage of users is growing in their back yard. There is a vast market out there for whom growing is not an option. Say for instance you rent or lease and your landlord says that you can't grow it.....then you can't grow it. Look at any large city and see how many hi-rise apts. there are. Then there's the under age market. Except for Ab. that's under 19....there in itself is a vast market. Another part of the market is the people who grow it themselves. You work and slave and finally get in your pound or so....all nicely bottled. Some friends drop over and being the nice guy you roll up a few or maybe pass the pipe. Soon your pound or so is dropping fast. Nah, the illegal market is there and it isn't diminishing.


----------



## jimsz

Electraglide said:


> Maybe so but the illegal market is still making money hand over fist.


The illegal market has lost half market share in the last two years while the legal market has skyrocketed, currently over 1000 licensed facilities that have been getting better quality product, better selection and lower prices as a result, which is and eventually will take the illegal market out of business.


----------



## sulphur

I was told by a reliable source that the "grey market" outfit I was ordering from was making $12 million per month.
I'm not sure how anyone can estimate what the grey or black market are making or not.


----------



## Dorian2

Congrats on the great grow @Milkman !


----------



## Electraglide

sulphur said:


> I was told by a reliable source that the "grey market" outfit I was ordering from was making $12 million per month.
> I'm not sure how anyone can estimate what the grey or black market are making or not.


Depends on the source and how close to the outfit they are. Depending on the outfit it's possible that they might not be walking the streets to long. That being said the power's that be usually have a fairly good idea on what's going on in a area going by who gets busted where and with how much and by what a similar area elsewhere does. Then they make an "educated" guess. It also depends if the grey market outfit is operating on both sides of the fence.


----------



## Milkman

There will probably always be a grey market for weed, but it's nothing compared to past years of course.

We still have a couple of "bootlegger" type places, but quite frankly, the quality of their stuff is not as good or consistent as the government approved stuff. They often have extracts that were defects or rejected for some reason. The weed is almost as expensive as the legal stuff and they don't have anywhere near the variety the legal shops do.

I'm not interested in making a social or political statement. I just want really good weed.

I see very little value in the grey market personally.


----------



## fretzel

I buy from both. I really like the Gems from OCS. The gummies and chocolates from Roseneath are definitely stronger. 

Won't be buying the over priced hash from the OCS when I have found a place that sells ounces for a little over $100.


----------



## Milkman

fretzel said:


> I buy from both. I really like the Gems from OCS. The gummies and chocolates from Roseneath are definitely stronger.
> 
> Won't be buying the over priced hash from the OCS when I have found a place that sells ounces for a little over $100.


When it comes to concentrates / extracts I prefer the live resin products you can buy from any legal shop. It's much more potent than hash.


----------



## fretzel

Milkman said:


> When it comes to concentrates / extracts I prefer the live resin products you can buy from any legal shop. It's much more potent than hash.
> 
> View attachment 333870


I'll check it out. My only complaint with the hash that I have purchased is it taste nothing like the imported hash we got back in HS. LOL 
I bought some oil a while back that was pretty strong.


----------



## Milkman

fretzel said:


> I'll check it out. My only complaint with the hash that I have purchased is it taste nothing like the imported hash we got back in HS. LOL
> I bought some oil a while back that was pretty strong.


The live resin is MUCH stronger than any hash. You buy a gram and use very tiny dabs.

It tastes super pure. The bubble hash I bought from OCS and elsewhere really doesn't taste like the hash I remember.


----------



## Diablo

Are you guys going after the THC or the CBDOr a blend?

also, when you buy it, how can you tell if the CBD is legit? I bought a stick of CBD (like a deodorant stick) for aches and pains, but really can’t feel any effect other than the menthol they put in it as well.

i bought a couple 510 thread vape oils from OCS. Really like the format...clean, simple hit. Except the mouthpiece part seems like a waste once the oil is used up..doesn’t look like it can be refilled.


----------



## fretzel

I have heard different things in regard to CBD. One being, CBD is suppose to offset the THC. If you get a strain that is 20% for example, if it had high CBD you wouldn't get as high. 

On the other hand, I got some gummies that were 5/5 cbd/thc and I found them quite effective. Luckily it doesn't take me much to get a buzz anymore. LOL 

I also know a guy that consumes a lot amd he said one of the biggest buzzes he ever had was with high cbd. 

So while that doesn't answer anything, it is food for thought.


----------



## Milkman

I don't bother with CBD. I don't seem to have any need for that yet.

I like alternating between Indica and Sativa strains, always the highest potency I can get.


----------



## Fred Gifford

fretzel said:


> I buy from both. I really like the Gems from OCS. The gummies and chocolates from Roseneath are definitely stronger.
> 
> Won't be buying the over priced hash from the OCS when I have found a place that sells ounces for a little over $100.


$100 an ounce ? do tell ..


----------



## laristotle

lol


----------



## Milkman

Fred Gifford said:


> $100 an ounce ? do tell ..


Actually if you can buy decent flower for $100 a half ounce around here you're doing good.


----------



## fretzel

This and the Vancouver Island Hash. They are rated AA but are as good as any domestic hash I've tried this year, including one that was AAAA. Lots of good reviews on site. 

This one is more hard and crumbly amd the VIH is gummy with some plant matter in it. 

My oldest that smokes copious amounts of weed purchased it after I gave him some of each. I believe he bought the VIH. 









Buy Mercedes Hash (AA) Online | Cannawholesalers Canadian Dispensary


Mercedez Hash, also known as Black Hash originates from Afghanistan and is known for its quality, texture and color. This hash hits you with a spicy smell and taste with a light flavor that leads to a very pleasant and relaxing high. We highly recommend you give this hash a try for yourself as...




cannawholesalers.io


----------



## Milkman

fretzel said:


> This and the Vancouver Island Hash. They are rated AA but are as good as any domestic hash I've tried this year, including one that was AAAA. Lots of good reviews on site.
> 
> This one is more hard and crumbly amd the VIH is gummy with some plant matter in it.
> 
> My oldest that smokes copious amounts of weed purchased it after I gave him some of each. I believe he bought the VIH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Mercedes Hash (AA) Online | Cannawholesalers Canadian Dispensary
> 
> 
> Mercedez Hash, also known as Black Hash originates from Afghanistan and is known for its quality, texture and color. This hash hits you with a spicy smell and taste with a light flavor that leads to a very pleasant and relaxing high. We highly recommend you give this hash a try for yourself as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannawholesalers.io


Holy shit. If that stuff is half decent at all that's a hell of a nice price.


----------



## fretzel

Milkman said:


> Holy shit. If that stuff is half decent at all that's a hell of a nice price.


Other MOM's sell it for twice the price. I like it. It says between 35-45%.


----------



## jimsz

Milkman said:


> The live resin is MUCH stronger than any hash. You buy a gram and use very tiny dabs.


What is live resin? Never heard of it.


----------



## jimsz

I got an email from a place called King Tuts for ounce deals... Are these good prices?

Next, let's jump into the *OUNCE DEALS!*
- PAPAYA (OUTDOOR) â€“ INDICA 
$79 (reg. $99)
- DEATH BUBBA (green house) - INIDCA 
$89 (reg $119) 
- Zombie OG - INDICA
$99 (reg. $129)
- UK Cheese - INDICA
$99 (reg. $149)
- Hindu Kush - INDICA
$119 (reg. $169)
- Violator - INDICA
$119 (reg. $169)
-Tom Ford Pink Kush - INDICA
$129 (reg. $169)
- ZIG ZAG (hash) - Balanced Hybrid 
$99 (reg $129)


----------



## pickslide

fretzel said:


> This and the Vancouver Island Hash. They are rated AA but are as good as any domestic hash I've tried this year, including one that was AAAA. Lots of good reviews on site.
> 
> This one is more hard and crumbly amd the VIH is gummy with some plant matter in it.
> 
> My oldest that smokes copious amounts of weed purchased it after I gave him some of each. I believe he bought the VIH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Mercedes Hash (AA) Online | Cannawholesalers Canadian Dispensary
> 
> 
> Mercedez Hash, also known as Black Hash originates from Afghanistan and is known for its quality, texture and color. This hash hits you with a spicy smell and taste with a light flavor that leads to a very pleasant and relaxing high. We highly recommend you give this hash a try for yourself as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannawholesalers.io


Im always worried about doing an etransfer with these sites. Have you done it? All good?


----------



## fretzel

pickslide said:


> Im always worried about doing an etransfer with these sites. Have you done it? All good?


Yes, myself and my son have ordered from this place with no issue.


----------



## laristotle

After 32 years, America’s longest serving non-violent cannabis prisoner to be released next month


Richard DeLisi was sentenced to 90 years by a Polk County judge after his 1989 conviction for drug smuggling.




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> After 32 years, America’s longest serving non-violent cannabis prisoner to be released next month
> 
> 
> Richard DeLisi was sentenced to 90 years by a Polk County judge after his 1989 conviction for drug smuggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegrowthop.com


Wow, he got the hanging judge.


----------



## fretzel

laristotle said:


> After 32 years, America’s longest serving non-violent cannabis prisoner to be released next month
> 
> 
> Richard DeLisi was sentenced to 90 years by a Polk County judge after his 1989 conviction for drug smuggling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegrowthop.com


Every time that I read Polk County I couldn't help but think of this.


----------



## Electraglide

Diablo said:


> Wow, he got the hanging judge.


The 60's and '70s were just as bad if not worse.


----------



## Milkman

I'm still curing my buds, harvested early October.

When I examine these under a glass I can see an awesome level of trichomes, all exhibiting the characteristics you want to see (right shape, color, et cetera)

I think US Thanksgiving will be a fair estimate of when they should be ready to start consuming.

I tested a couple of buds. You don't need much of this.


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> I'm still curing my buds, harvested early October.
> 
> When I examine these under a glass I can see an awesome level of trichomes, all exhibiting the characteristics you want to see (right shape, color, et cetera)
> 
> I think US Thanksgiving will be a fair estimate of when they should be ready to start consuming.
> 
> I tested a couple of buds. You don't need much of this.
> 
> View attachment 336997


Have you tested the moisture content for storing the buds. I've heard it should be around 62 as you don't want the buds to get too dry.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Have you tested the moisture content for storing the buds. I've heard it should be around 62 as you don't want the buds to get too dry.


Yes, I'm checking with this.

Right around 60% in the jars presently. I'm to the stage where I only open the jars about one hour every two or three days or so to exchange air then seal them back up and back in the dark.

I prefer my weed a little drier than average. I don't roll joints, just a bong.


----------



## Guitar101

Dos and Don’ts of Storing Cannabis - Relative Humidity Packs


We've outlined the biggest dos and don'ts of storing cannabis, discussing factors such as light, humidity, air flow and heat.



relativehumiditypacks.com





I found this online if you want to have a look. Not really interested in using the humidity packs though.


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> Dos and Don’ts of Storing Cannabis - Relative Humidity Packs
> 
> 
> We've outlined the biggest dos and don'ts of storing cannabis, discussing factors such as light, humidity, air flow and heat.
> 
> 
> 
> relativehumiditypacks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this online if you want to have a look. Not really interested in using the humidity packs though.


That's great information thank you!

I'm using mason jars, cool dark place.

Thanksgiving will be around 6 weeks of curing. 10 will be better IMO.


----------



## Sneaky

Guitar101 said:


> Dos and Don’ts of Storing Cannabis - Relative Humidity Packs
> 
> 
> We've outlined the biggest dos and don'ts of storing cannabis, discussing factors such as light, humidity, air flow and heat.
> 
> 
> 
> relativehumiditypacks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this online if you want to have a look. Not really interested in using the humidity packs though.


I use those boveda packs. They work quite well. Weed gets really dry really fast here in Calgary, especially in the winter.


----------



## Guitar101

Sneaky said:


> I use those boveda packs. They work quite well. Weed gets really dry really fast here in Calgary, especially in the winter.


Do those packs actually increase the humidity if the buds get too dry. I'm not sure how they could do that.


----------



## Milkman

The funny thing is, I find 60% way too moist for my tastes.

That may be fine if you're rolling joints, but for grinding it up and smoking with a pipe, why have all that moisture?

Anyway, I seem to like around 40%~50%.

Maybe that's a habit from buying by weight all these years.

I quickly realized that the ounce bag I bought would quickly lose weight just sitting there if not consumed or tightly sealed.

By the time I was really enjoying it (once it dried out a bit) it was more like 24 grams.

So when buying, I was never impressed when someone would say "look how gooey this stuff is!". I'd rather not pay for water I don't want.

That's still the case with legal weed. I find it all too moist.

Just my likes and dislikes obviously.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> That's still the case with legal weed


They should put a disclaimer on it like McD's 1/4 pounders, 'weight before cooking'.
4-ounce patty cooked down to just 2.8 ounces.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> They should put a disclaimer on it like McD's 1/4 pounders, 'weight before cooking'.
> 4-ounce patty cooked down to just 2.8 ounces.


Lunch bag let down.

I just have no need to buy moisture when buying herb.


----------



## Sneaky

I find dry weed very harsh. It’s got to have some moisture. 




Guitar101 said:


> Do those packs actually increase the humidity if the buds get too dry. I'm not sure how they could do that.


Yes they will help rehydrate to some extent. I put one in a jar with an oz while it’s still fresh and it keeps it fresh for a few weeks. You might have to use 2 or more packs if your weed is already dried out.


----------



## Milkman

Sneaky said:


> I find dry weed very harsh. It’s got to have some moisture.


Too dry and yes, it can get a bit harsh, but when I buy weed I always have to leave the lid off for a day or two before it gets to the point of dryness I prefer.

I find the moist stuff makes me cough more, not from the throat, as dry harsh weed will do, but from the lungs.

But, I'm sure most people would agree with you.

This was about 46% when I ground it. Not dried right out.


----------



## Milkman

Yesterday was the date I estimated my buds should be ready to start enjoying. That's approximately six weeks of curing. Christmas will be ten weeks and they may change a little in flavor between now and then.

So, I crushed up a bud and have smoked three bowls so far.

The weed has lost the hay like taste and has a nice sweet flavor. It grinds up nicely, does't stick to the grinder, and burns nice and evenly. I'm sure it will be good in joints. I'll get my daughter to try that.

And it's really strong, certainly as strong as any of the bud I have bought.

I'm really happy with the stuff so far.


----------



## bzrkrage

Milkman said:


> Christmas will be ten weeks and they may change a little in flavor between now and then.


Ahh, see now you're taking me back to my past.
"Mother" was a 3 tree graft I had on the balcony of my first flat.
She was pruned and weighted down to have 3 separate tree grafts.
First week of November we would cut 2 off to dry & place ornaments on the remaining graft.
All would come over Christmas eve, smoke. Relax, party and take a little extra for the morning (to get us through the "day of relatives") *(we would say "relos")
It's amazing how Grandma's would love it if you had the munchies (unknown to her, maybe Uncle Bruce knew....) and asked to help in the kitchen, then ask for extra helpings.
"SUCH A GOOD BOY TO HELP, AND IS EATING EVERYTHING! "


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Christmas will be ten weeks.


10 weeks? Either your calendar or mine is off just a tad.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> 10 weeks? Either your calendar or mine is off just a tad.


Oh? It was six weeks from the time I started the cure in jars until now and another four weeks or so until Christmas.

It's that new math I guess.

6 + 4 = 10

By Christmas it will be ten weeks of curing.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Oh? It was six weeks from the time I started the cure in jars until now and another four weeks or so until Christmas.
> 
> It's that new math I guess.
> 
> 6 + 4 = 10
> 
> By Christmas it will be ten weeks of curing.


Possibly but it reads like Xmas is 10 weeks away from today and I'm figuring 3 bowls is more than enough, unless you just want to get really ripped, if that's what it does to your thinking and more importantly, don't let the grandkids read that Xmas is still 10 weeks away. BTW, the last time I helped with the "new math" it came back from school with an 'F' and an upset granddaughter even tho the answer I came up with using math the way I was taught was correct.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Possibly but it reads like Xmas is 10 weeks away from today and I'm figuring 3 bowls is more than enough, unless you just want to get really ripped, if that's what it does to your thinking and more importantly, don't let the grandkids read that Xmas is still 10 weeks away. BTW, the last time I helped with the "new math" it came back from school with an 'F' and an upset granddaughter even tho the answer I came up with using math the way I was taught was correct.


You should always consider the context of what is posted.

I posted "That's approximately six weeks of curing. Christmas will be ten weeks".

That doesn't seem all that confusing to me, but ok. Seems like I'm talking about how long I'm curing the buds, as in, it has been six weeks now, and by Christmas it will be ten weeks.

Three bowls since last night is a fair test and is about what I normally smoke.

And just for clarity, I don't put a quarter ounce in a bowl. I use a quarter teaspoon (a pretty tiny dose).


----------



## Guitar101

So I have grown 3 plants this summer and now have a ridiculous amount of cannabis. Problem is I don't use it but I did want to finish it properly. I plan on making cannabutter but I've never had it. Try to give me an idea of what to expect if I smoke a joint or eat a cookie I've made with the cannabutter. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## laristotle

Guitar101 said:


> I have no idea what to expect.


Don't do it son!


----------



## Milkman

Guitar101 said:


> So I have grown 3 plants this summer and now have a ridiculous amount of cannabis. Problem is I don't use it but I did want to finish it properly. I plan on making cannabutter but I've never had it. Try to give me an idea of what to expect if I smoke a joint or eat a cookie I've made with the cannabutter. I have no idea what to expect.



I don't generally use edibles. I hear good things, but I like smoking it.


----------



## sulphur

Guitar101 said:


> So I have grown 3 plants this summer and now have a ridiculous amount of cannabis. Problem is I don't use it but I did want to finish it properly. I plan on making cannabutter but I've never had it. Try to give me an idea of what to expect if I smoke a joint or eat a cookie I've made with the cannabutter. I have no idea what to expect.


I find them to be two different stones. More of a "heady" buzz while smoking and a body stone with edibles.
It seems to hit harder when smoking compared to edibles too, but you have to take it easy intially with edibles until you find your tolerance level.

You'll need to prep the weed to make edibles, if you haven't done so already.
Look into decarboxylation. How to Decarboxylate Cannabis


----------



## Moosehead

edibles can be easily over done. and the effects (pleasant if not overindulging, or could easily ruin a night with an uncomfortable and overwhelming experience. The buzz also lasts longer. take a couple puffs of your homegrown. effects are more immediate and of a shorter duration. Or try a measured dose from a legal supplier (30mg gummy would be a good starter dose).


----------



## Electraglide

Moosehead said:


> edibles can be easily over done. and the effects (pleasant if not overindulging, or could easily ruin a night with an uncomfortable and overwhelming experience. The buzz also lasts longer. take a couple puffs of your homegrown. effects are more immediate and of a shorter duration. Or try a measured dose from a legal supplier (30mg gummy would be a good starter dose).


Used to eat a couple of Brownies and then walk to the Coliseum across the PNE grounds or take the bus to the Commodore to see a concert. About the time the music started everything was kicking in and there was always joints drifting around to keep things going. At times if you were on the bus and things kicked in you'd end up in Stanely Park or drifting down Fourth Avenue or thru Gastown. This is basically the recipe we used to use back in the day but used about 4 or more oz of what we had and sometimes cooked it twice, the second time using about half the butter. Would have been nice if we'd had something like turkey bags available.....the smell does tend to drift around tho now a days it isn't as much of a problem. 








How to Make Cannabutter - Weed Butter Recipe | Grow Weed Easy


This cannabutter recipe efficiently captures THC and other cannabinoids from your cannabis while reducing the taste/smell as much as possible. Can be used as a straight substitution for anything that uses butter!




www.growweedeasy.com




There plenty of brownie and cookie recipes out there.


----------



## laristotle

What happened when NASA gave spiders marijuana?


Oh what tangled webs they weave




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> What happened when NASA gave spiders marijuana?
> 
> 
> Oh what tangled webs they weave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegrowthop.com











Nasa gave spiders drugs – their webs changed when high on marijuana, caffeine and LSD


NASA once fed spiders drugs like LSD and marijuana and then watched as the stoned bugs made “deformed” webs. The space agency published the results of its bizarre experiment in 1995 – a…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Milkman

Well, something that I hoped would happen seems to be happening.

I'm a regular consumer of cannabis. I make no apologies for that, but it _can _be costly.

I smoke probably close to an ounce a month or maybe a bit less.

I just realized that the last time I bought weed was Nov 16. I still have a good bit of that.

My home grown is as good or better than commercially available stuff and I have more than enough to last the winter.


----------



## Milkman

Here's a bit of irony.

I'm sending a little of the fruits of my labour to my son in Squamish, BC. I picked some of the finest cola buds for him.

That's funny.


----------



## laristotle

Go for different label?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Go for different label?
> View attachment 340690


My bud is all still in mason jars. I just made that label up and cleaned up a weed canister from OCS to get a parcel in the mail today.

Yours is way better.

Thanks


----------



## Guitar101

Milkman said:


> My bud is all still in mason jars. I just made that label up and cleaned up a weed canister from OCS to get a parcel in the mail today.
> 
> Yours is way better.
> 
> Thanks


I looked into sending some Canna Cookies to my brother out west but I didn't get them made yet. I did however look into the legality of sending cannabis in the mail and found you can do it as long as the recipient is of legal age. They also said they should be shipped in a smell proof envelope (available from Canada Post). I wonder if they use dogs to sniff out drugs in packages.


----------



## sulphur

Guitar101 said:


> I looked into sending some Canna Cookies to my brother out west but I didn't get them made yet. I did however look into the legality of sending cannabis in the mail and found you can do it as long as the recipient is of legal age. They also said they should be shipped in a smell proof envelope (available from Canada Post). I wonder if they use dogs to sniff out drugs in packages.


I heard that they either don't bother to check internally within the country, or they can't. International parcels they can and do. 
The smell proof bags would be more for raw weed, the cookies should be Ok in just some resealabel baggies, just use more than one.


----------



## Electraglide

sulphur said:


> I heard that they either don't bother to check internally within the country, or they can't. International parcels they can and do.
> The smell proof bags would be more for raw weed, the cookies should be Ok in just some resealabel baggies, just use more than one.


As far as I know they can check and they do use dogs. International parcels end up in the same area as domestic ones and the dogs can't tell where the package is coming from and where it's going to. Same as parcels of bud and/or edibles being sent from say Kelowna to Montreal. Aside from both the sender and recipient being legal age you can only ship a certain amount too.


----------



## MarkM

Yah I think Canada Post is all out of GAF when it comes to weed in the mail. It's legal and some places only ship. I would be more worried if the postie smells weed it won't make to you.


----------



## Milkman

It's a small airtight cannister of bud among a bunch of wrapped presents in a small package.

He'll get it. I just don't know about before Christmas or after.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> My home grown is as good or better than commercially available stuff and I have more than enough to last the winter.


It's probably better because you pay more attention to it's life cycle, I know that I become quite attached to them and look after them with pride. The thing I like about your own homegrown is you know exactly what you are smoking. Who knows what some of the street cannabis may contain.


----------



## brucew

I don't partake but thought someone may get a kick out of this:


----------



## Paul Running

Frost and trichomes. Imagine the yield if if was all trichomes.


----------



## Milkman

Well with my first attempt I ended up with about a pound and a half of very potent and tasty buds.

That was two plants. I could have increased yield but it's more than I need as it is. I've been sharing it with my (grown) kids.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> That was two plants. I could have increased yield but it's more than I need as it is. I've been sharing it with my (grown) kids.


Right on...I'm in the opposite situation, my son grows it and shares it with the wife and I.


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> Right on...I'm in the opposite situation, my son grows it and shares it with the wife and I.


Well, that used to be the case at our place too. I sent a sample out to my son in BC for Christmas. He was impressed, nothing but positive comments.
He grew for several seasons so I appreciate that.

Anyway, I like to switch around (not smoke the same bud every time), and every time I come back to my home grown, it's a pleasant change.


----------



## laristotle

Forget dents and scratches, pair arrested for returning rental car filled with drugs


Dent check? Good. Scratches? Same. Drugs in the car? Well, actually, yes.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Forget dents and scratches, pair arrested for returning rental car filled with drugs
> 
> 
> Dent check? Good. Scratches? Same. Drugs in the car? Well, actually, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com



How baked do you have to be before you forget you left all that shit in a rental car?

Some people just seem to BEG to get busted. Talk about your low hanging fruit.


----------



## Dorian2

Bump.

Started this in December from seed. Blue Mystic Autos. Ordered from a different seed bank than my previous 2 orders so not sure what to expect. The strain is supposed to be 60/40 Indica, so I figure that the massive difference in size is because of either: A) Not the right seeds, half assed outfit or B) Different genomes . From the smell test both do have a Blueberry profile so at this point I'm edging towards genomes but who knows....


----------



## Milkman

I'm going to start some seeds soon for my spring outdoor garden.

Still going strong on the bud I grew last year. In fact I have enough that my daughter also doesn;t need to buy weed.


----------



## Dorian2

Milkman said:


> I'm going to start some seeds soon for my spring outdoor garden.
> 
> Still going strong on the bud I grew last year. In fact I have enough that my daughter also doesn;t need to buy weed.


I still have some from last year as well. I'm not a heavy smoker. I started this new batch in December so I can get some Tomato seeds and other plants in there around beginning of April. I'm considering 1 weed plant outside this year but reluctant because Edmonton weather has been kinda crap the last 2 summers. We hit +30°C once last year. Weather patterns are definitely changing here.


----------



## Lola

We got about 5 pounds from my son’s summer crops. It should last me about a year give or take. I actually will experiment making gummies today and a new flavour of vegan pot cookies.


----------



## Dorian2

Beginning week 5


----------



## brokentoes

Its not so brilliant looking, but I have always loved having a bit of Afghan Gold Seal around. Its almost minty. So good.


----------



## Fred Gifford

brokentoes said:


> Its not so brilliant looking, but I have always loved having a bit of Afghan Gold Seal around. Its almost minty. So good.
> View attachment 351811


yummy !!! LOL


----------



## Thunderboy1975

.


----------



## Dorian2

Thought I'd share an update for beginning week 6. Slight PH and Nute burn issue that I think I've corrected with Dolomite Lime. I'm still new to this compared to regular gardening.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Dorian2 said:


> Thought I'd share an update for beginning week 6. Slight PH and Nute burn issue that I think I've corrected with Dolomite Lime. I'm still new to this compared to regular gardening.


They look really healty now! Might even be getting too much nitrgen still judging by how green the leaves are. I cant resist taking lower off lower leaves for better air flow and humidity control.


----------



## Dorian2

Thunderboy1975 said:


> They look really healty now! Might even be getting too much nitrgen still judging by how green the leaves are. I cant resist taking lower off lower leaves for better air flow and humidity control.


This is the first time I did it with the Auto's. Been reading too much bullshit online about not trimming Auto's 'cause they "take too long to bounce back" and shit. Been working tomato's outside for 25 years so I'm just going to do what I know with plants. Here's the trimmings as I wanted to see what would happen. They're cutting from about a month or so ago. Keep em on the floor behind the 2 bigguns.  ** I cut the N last feeding after the Lime today. Definitely have to pay attention to a lot of small things with these.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I havent grown autos yet, just feminized. This is the first time i grew them to half the size of full grown then switched over. I used to wait until buds were just starting and that just caused a big overgrown mess. Grown them up to 12 inches then switch to 12 12. Hands down the biggest AH HAH!!! moment im all my years closet growing.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Paul Running

My son gifted me a sample of his latest indoor grow. it's called Dosey Doe 33. It has a smell of freshly squeezed grapefruit and has an interesting structure...just waiting for it to cure now.


----------



## laristotle

Woman selling weed ripped off when her cousin reportedly paid in counterfeit cash


Michigan woman turns over about $500 in questionable cash and state troopers collect even more from suspect.




www.thegrowthop.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Woman selling weed ripped off when her cousin reportedly paid in counterfeit cash
> 
> 
> Michigan woman turns over about $500 in questionable cash and state troopers collect even more from suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegrowthop.com


It was probably oregano.


----------



## Paul Running

Trying to understand the rational of that incident. Would she realize that she is incriminating herself by turning in her cousin...is it the "if I'm going down, your coming with me" mentality?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

GG#4 
WK 6


----------



## Paul Running

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 354097
> 
> GG#4
> WK 6


Nice frosting on that plant, getting a nice aroma off it now?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Paul Running said:


> Nice frosting on that plant, getting a nice aroma off it now?


Not much of a stink off these to be honest. Very easy to grow. Got a dwarf growing as well. A ways to go yet.


----------



## DrumBob

I quit toking over twenty years ago, but now that it's legal here in New Jersey, you can apparently buy weed in certain CBD shops. My daughter bought a gram of some strain I never heard of before this afternoon. She just walked in and bought it. They asked for ID, but so what? Obviously, I'm over 21. 

I have to say I'm tempted to check the place out. Gone are the days when I'd have to drive to my dealer in Manhattan and walk out with a pound in my briefcase. I sold 15 ounces and kept one and made some cash.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

You can get a 1/2 pound for about $900 delivered to your door. Eight 1oz bags of different strains. Its not the same weed of twenty years ago though. Less hair and not as sticky. 
Pre-rolls are about a gram.


----------



## Milkman

Last year I transplanted two already well established plants in my back yard. I had a nice first year of growing and a successful harvest which I'm still enjoying and sharing with my family.

I found a few seeds and have germinated those.

Now I put them in little pots.

Will one of you kind people please suggest the next step, as in what I should do to get them ready for transplanting in the yard in a few weeks? I realize they're just beginning. Am I too late in starting these for a good season outdoors?

Or should I just buy some plants already started?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

...


----------



## Paul Running

My son will start his indoors, the first week of February. Here's a photo of it on the 1st July, last year:









28 Sept:








First week Nov:








Tested last week at Golden Lake, ON:








Leafly rates it 20%, so, his is pretty close to spec.

and this one grew from seed in the ground, shown 1st July:










They were both ready for harvest within a week of each other...last week of October / first week of November.
I would plant it outdoors...if anything you could develop a land race that will adapt well to your environment, after several generations. It is worth keeping those seeds however, the question is what pollinated it, to produce your seed?

Here's the main feeder for that plant. He hasn't decided yet what he is going to create...lots of possibilities.


----------



## Milkman

This was my 2020, first time growing.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Milkman said:


> This was my 2020, first time growing.
> 
> View attachment 355047
> 
> 
> View attachment 355049
> 
> 
> View attachment 355050
> 
> 
> View attachment 355051


Looks like you know what your doing Milkman.
Just cover that root curling up out of the soil. A small root ball just wont make a happy plant no matter what you throw at it.


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Looks like you know what your doing Milkman.
> Just cover that root curling up out of the soil. A small root ball just wont make a happy plant no matter what you throw at it.



Ok, fixed that, thanks. And, I'm just a beginner. I've been smoking for many years but never bothered growing until last year. It was a big success in my opinion, but I can sure learn a lot from some of the more experienced growers here.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

@Paul Running 
Those are some big ass plants! 😃


----------



## Paul Running

Thunderboy1975 said:


> @Paul Running
> Those are some big ass plants! 😃


Yeah, my son has a very strong passion for extreme growing...as a young lad he grew enormous pumpkin's and it took off from there.


----------



## Dorian2

Just an update for week 9 Blue Mystic Auto's. One on the right is close I believe. The left one lagged about a week behind.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Those look noice! What you use for medium? 

On week 8 now.

This one is a little runty, out of a 6 pack of Canuk Seeds i got 2 real good producers. Week 8, just watering with ice cold bottled spring water.


----------



## Dorian2

Just HP Promix from last indoor grow. I used PH Perfect 3 part nutrients and Diablo Monster flower from weeks 2 - 5 ish. Been feeding them Molasses from half way through flower (1 Tbsp/G (4L)). Topped them with a tbsp each of dolomite as runoff was 5.4 earlier. Just tap water now though. Nice looking bud.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Yeah the molasses will cause the ph to drop. Im right at 6 so im hoping the 6.68ph bottled stuff will sweeten things up.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Had to share this sticky, dank Gorilla Glue pic i just took. No filter. Almost readdyyyy.


----------



## Guitar101

Does Vacuum Sealing Cannabis Increase Storage Longevity?


Increasing the longevity of your bud is an age-old problem. You want every bowl torched or joint lit to have as fresh a flavor of those terpenes as when you first opened the bag. Click here to find out some of the best ways to keep your weed fresher and more potent for longer!




potguide.com





If any of you are like me and from last years harvest have way too much cannabis than you know what to do with, I came across this link on storing cannabis. It turns out the mason jar vacuum sealer and sealing lids I bought when my buds finished drying is the way to go. Now I'm feeling pretty good about myself  and wondering if I should put the vacuum sealed jars in the freezer.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Guitar101 said:


> Does Vacuum Sealing Cannabis Increase Storage Longevity?
> 
> 
> Increasing the longevity of your bud is an age-old problem. You want every bowl torched or joint lit to have as fresh a flavor of those terpenes as when you first opened the bag. Click here to find out some of the best ways to keep your weed fresher and more potent for longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potguide.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you are like me and from last years harvest have way too much cannabis than you know what to do with, I came across this link on storing cannabis. It turns out the mason jar vacuum sealer and sealing lids I bought when my buds finished drying is the way to go. Now I'm feeling pretty good about myself  and wondering if I should put the vacuum sealed jars in the freezer.


Haha cool!
Yeah you can freeze it.


----------



## BRN

I found some old skool hash. Amazing quality. Price is dirt cheap. $10/gram and sometimes I have eben got an ounce of hash for $100 

This is a link to where I get my hash and goodies. $25 off of first purchase over $100 and free express, discrete shipping for orders over $200. 

Worth every penny.

Fly high friends.


----------



## numb41

BRN said:


> I found some old skool hash. Amazing quality. Price is dirt cheap. $10/gram and sometimes I have eben got an ounce of hash for $100
> 
> This is a link to where I get my hash and goodies. $25 off of first purchase over $100 and free express, discrete shipping for orders over $200.
> 
> Worth every penny.
> 
> Fly high friends.


So good, you forgot to include the link. Far out man


----------



## Jim Wellington

BRN said:


> I found some old skool hash. Amazing quality. Price is dirt cheap. $10/gram and sometimes I have eben got an ounce of hash for $100
> 
> This is a link to where I get my hash and goodies. $25 off of first purchase over $100 and free express, discrete shipping for orders over $200.
> 
> Worth every penny.
> 
> Fly high friends.


Joined 6 hours ago...first post...selling dope...spam boy...see ya.


----------



## MarkM

Gotta say I haven't seen hash since the early 80s.

Still remember that smell, helped a friend clean out her Dads tools the other day, somebody had been soldering with some kitchen knives?


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Jim Wellington said:


> Joined 6 hours ago...first post...selling dope...spam boy...see ya.





MarkM said:


> Gotta say I haven't seen hash since the early 80s.
> 
> Still remember that smell, helped a friend clean out her Dads tools the other day, somebody had been soldering with some kitchen knives?


----------



## sulphur

Thunderboy1975 said:


> View attachment 358020


Easy Baked Oven


----------



## Jim Wellington

MarkM said:


> Gotta say I haven't seen hash since the early 80s.
> 
> Still remember that smell, helped a friend clean out her Dads tools the other day, somebody had been soldering with some kitchen knives?


The best hash I`ve had comes off my scissors after.....


----------



## laristotle

New York Legalizes Recreational Marijuana, Expunges Old Pot Convictions


New York legislators on Tuesday approved a bill that legalizes marijuana and expunges old convictions related to the drug.




www.ntd.com




_Under the legislation, people can grow up to six cannabis plants and can store up to five pounds of the drug in their home. They can also legally possess up to three ounces of marijuana, or 24 grams of concentrate, outside their home._


----------



## Thunderboy1975

The GG#4 at week 8 for your viewing pleasure. Plain water at this point, switching between spring and tap.
Buds are super sticky, like touching a glue stick. Smells like white glue.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Coming down this weekend.


----------



## Paul Running

Rather uneventful 4-20 this year...completely forgot about it.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Paul Running said:


> Rather uneventful 4-20 this year...completely forgot about it.


Social events aren`t really a "thing" now I suppose.

Waiting with baited breath in regard to someone naming a strain of cannabis "Covid". I would imagine it might be a mysterious strain in that...it gets some people really high, while others could smoke a kilo and....no effect.

I celebrated with a friend online...it was stupid, but we had a nice chat anyways. C-99 and Godbud was consumed and enjoyed.


----------



## Lola

Got my clones ready for the new season.

this is a beaut


----------



## Milkman

Would anyone care to recommend nutrients / fertilizer for a couple of outdoor weed plants please?

I had some stuff given to me but it looks like it dried up over winter.

I have some sort of flowering compound for later in the season.

I just want to feed the ladies more than rain water.

Thank you,


----------



## bzrkrage

Without having to go flick thru, and GC’s site being down, best place for seeds? (Links please)


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Would anyone care to recommend nutrients / fertilizer for a couple of outdoor weed plants please


Fish emulsion is a general choice.


----------



## Paul Running

bzrkrage said:


> Without having to go flick thru, and GC’s site being down, best place for seeds? (Links please)





https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fxoticseeds.net%2F%3Ffbclid%3DIwAR0HRHUYRK6DMRqLRxHYuII_3BFmJXUhzPBQZfYbzB1b2Jto7oGl0U46UQg&h=AT1qz94wzp1UIywp4ATOYK2PJK0sYhrCeWwyG6G-UaNChbeHFuFRRlE7EpNDrk-HD9jBDcFDFfQu4PCg-O1s9ZrZuHQancBSWdk6kPjZQ0ALMUrV5jaeoeZqBglHdSMbv-GX5A


They are in Brampton.


----------



## Lola

Did join but got bullied by one of the forum members. I don’t need this shit in my life. I just stopped participating.


----------



## Paul Running

How's the outdoor grows going this year? My son is growing a CDB (Harlequin) dominant strain this year, from Golden Lake, with his regular Blueberry strain which has adapted well to the land, third year on clones of the mother plant and they still look strong.


----------



## Milkman

I've got 2 and maybe 3 plants growing this year (the 3rd looked like it was a goner, but it may recover).

One is from a seed from last year's crop. The other is a Sativa seedling I bought.

They both look good so far. I did well last year so I'm hopeful again.


----------



## Guitar101

Mine look good so far. I'm trying 2 ACDC and 2 Pineapple plants this year. I got a ridiculous amount of last years Purple Kush and this years plants look about the same if all goes well. I use horse manure as the growing medium. Going to look into CBD plants for next year. Anyone know if there's a 4 plant limit on Hemp plants?


----------



## Diablo

Guys, any recommends for strains that have the "energizing" effect I hear some strains have?
Ive tried a handful of sativas and a handful of indicas and the effect is largely the same. sleepiness and head stone. great for sleeping but no way I could do it during the day. google seems to come up with exotic strains that arent on OCS or anything local.


----------



## Lola

I have two White Widow plants. It’s apparently a hybrid. It has a high THC content at 25%. I still have a little bit left over from last year. It was Gorilla glue#4. Really amazing. It’s a hybrid as well. It’s great for any time of the day. Too much and you are couch locked. Been there a couple of times.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> Guys, any recommends for strains that have the "energizing" effect I hear some strains have?
> Ive tried a handful of sativas and a handful of indicas and the effect is largely the same. sleepiness and head stone. great for sleeping but no way I could do it during the day. google seems to come up with exotic strains that arent on OCS or anything local.



That sounds to me like they were all Indica. To me there's a pretty noticable difference.

I like both.

I'm sorry but I'm really not expert in any particular strains.

Hopefully someone else can help there.


----------



## Paul Running

Lola said:


> I have two White Widow plants. It’s apparently a hybrid. It has a high THC content at 25%. I still have a little bit left over from last year. It was Gorilla glue#4. Really amazing. It’s a hybrid as well. It’s great for any time of the day. Too much and you are couch locked. Been there a couple of times.


I started with White Widow for my first grow; a hardy plant that's well adapted to northern areas. I enjoyed watching it grow; about 2 weeks into the flower cycle, it took off on quick growth period. I still have some left over from 3 years ago; what we don't finish this year will go into hash production...a good choice for a cerebral high. I liked it for housework time because it enhanced the activity as it reduced the boredom. I believe that you will be happy growing it and it's consumption.


Diablo said:


> Ive tried a handful of sativas and a handful of indicas and the effect is largely the same. sleepiness and head stone.


I have found that most strains have a motivational effect on me, whereas the same strains have the effect that you describe, with my son. Cannabis has very little effect with my wife so, it seems to be unpredictable. Like finding that one guitar that suits you, really a crap shoot and I'm not sure how to take the personal reviews on the various strains as the effects seem to vary from person to person.


----------



## Dorian2

@Diablo . Maybe try out the Lamb's Bread strain. I grew an Auto last year and everybody that tried it love it. I don't know if it has the energizing effect you're looking for as that word might be subjective....but it certainly zero's in your concentration and creativity aspects. It has kept me up at night at times so it may be worth your while. Tastes and smells amazing as well. My seeds were from CropKing in BC.


----------



## fretzel

Dorian2 said:


> @Diablo . Maybe try out the Lamb's Bread strain. I grew an Auto last year and everybody that tried it love it. I don't know if it has the energizing effect you're looking for as that word might be subjective....but it certainly zero's in your concentration and creativity aspects. It has kept me up at night at times so it may be worth your while. Tastes and smells amazing as well. My seeds were from CropKing in BC.


Bob Marley's favourite. 

@Diablo 

I find the effects pretty similar as well. If you want to be productive after partaking, don't sit down. LOL!


----------



## Lola

I like hybrids myself. I tend to get very creative with hybrids. That’s when I pick up my guitar and improvise the shit out of things. I amaze myself sometimes.

Indica’s don’t put me to sleep. They just let me really relax. Sativa’s on the other hand are great for getting those shitty chores done around the house. I just crank up the music and off I go. As happy as a pig in doo doo! Before you know it I am groovin’ and vacuuming.

I just ate a GG #4 hybrid cookie which is a sativa dominant hybrid. It’s exhilarating. I would really like to be in a debate right now. I am feeling extremely intelligent atm. Lmao! Gotta play! 

Maybe try a hybrid Diablo. Best of both worlds for me personally.


----------



## laristotle

Pre-rolled joints recalled over possible contamination with yeast, mould and bacteria


A recent cannabis recall could harsh some Canadians’ buzz.




torontosun.com


----------



## Thunderboy1975

.


----------



## sulphur

@Diablo I agree with Dorian2.

A sativa would give me a headier buzz than an indica. 
Maybe watch the dose, as I think no matter what it is, smoke enough and you'll lock to the couch.

Lambs Bread, Green Crack (not the hybrid Gods Green Crack) and a lot of "Haze" strains may be full sativa.
They are fairly scarce though, as the majority of strains are hybrids and they seem to just be creating more.

They cross breed to try and get the best of both worlds, so maybe also seek a sativa dominant strain too.


----------



## shawnbaker830

Guitar101 said:


> Suspicious link
> This link leads to an untrusted site. Are you sure you want to proceed to www.canadianweedforum.com?
> 
> I did get this warning. I ignored it.


It looks like a clickbait


----------



## Milkman

shawnbaker830 said:


> It looks like a clickbait


Not really. The founder of this site also started up the weed forum, but has had some serious health problems and that site has become dormant.


----------



## Milkman

I'd say another week, maybe two, until optimum potency and harvest.

Sativa (Lemon Haze) from a clone.










Indica (Gorilla Mist) grown from a seed from last years crop.


----------



## Paul Running

How's the cannabis doing in all this rain? The ground here in the Ottawa Valley is saturated...hoping the stalks holdout and the claim of mold resistant holds true,


----------



## Milkman

Paul Running said:


> How's the cannabis doing in all this rain? The ground here in the Ottawa Valley is saturated...hoping the stalks holdout and the claim of mold resistant holds true,


This is very similar to last year at this time. It's a wet week here too.

The cool thing about where I plant mine is that there's excellent drainage, but the plants are protected from the pounding rain by trees that lean over top of them.

So, they get good rain on the roots, but the buds don't get as wet as they would if not for that canopy. They looked fine this morning.


----------



## Milkman

By the way, as a sort of PSA, I highly recommend grabbing a pair of these if you're trying to determine when to harvest for maximum potency.

I also use them when working on tiny soldering tasks, but for checking your trichomes these are the bees knees.

I get them at the surplus place for like $10. two separate LEDs.

Only thing is, you look like Rick Moranis in Honey I shrunk the Kids.


----------



## numb41

Milkman said:


> By the way, as a sort of PSA, I highly recommend grabbing a pair of these if you're trying to determine when to harvest for maximum potency.
> 
> I also use them when working on tiny soldering tasks, but for checking your trichomes these are the bees knees.
> 
> I get them at the surplus place for like $10. two separate LEDs.
> 
> Only thing is, you look like Rick Moranis in Honey I shrunk the Kids.
> 
> View attachment 380872


Come on, we need an “installed” pic..!


----------



## Milkman

numb41 said:


> Come on, we need an “installed” pic..!


There's one on this site somewhere.

Now that I think of it, it must be quite a bizarre sight for anyone who happens to be looking at me when I check trichomes with those things on.

You have to get your face right up to the bud, like within an inch or two so it must look pretty funny.

Wow, that guy really likes his plants...


----------



## Milkman

There, last Sept.


----------



## Paul Running

A fashion statement for optical wear...I still use the eye loupe.


----------



## Milkman

Todd Rundgren’s crazy cousin.


----------



## numb41

^^those things are awesome!


----------



## jessie4354

Yes, I got in an accident in 2019 and the bone of my right leg was broken. I was frustrated with the painkillers and they totally change the taste of my mouth. Then my friend suggested me to start taking medical marijuana instead of a pain killer and it really helped me to get relief from pain. I used to take alien cookies and the best thing was that it was easily available on online market.


----------



## Paul Running

Heavy frost in the Ottawa Valley this morning and it's predicted to drop to -6°C tomorrow. We just have some popcorn buds left to harvest which will be processed into hash so, it won't be an issue. Hopefully everybody has their crops in now. We've been trimming steady and starting to burn-out. After it's over, we both get the Harvest Blues a week later.


----------



## Paul Running

Made a new pipe to use with my new plasma lighter. I found out, to avoid a lifter...don't use a metal pipe for toking with a plasma lighter. Not enough energy to harm a mediocre heart but it lets you know it's there. This one has enough insulation with the ceramic bowl and wood frame:


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Frankenberry


----------



## Paul Running

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Frankenberry
> View attachment 389474


Nice colours and as the Germans say the bud is snichen tight.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

laristotle said:


> Lawless First Nations reserve will even sell a kilo of fine hashish online, and Canada Post will kindly deliver it right to your door
> 
> _THC-laced edibles, from cookies to gummies – which are not yet legal in Canada – are found at virtually every pot shop on Tyendinaga.
> 
> In fact, you can buy online and never step foot on Tyendinaga. A kilo of red Lebanese hashish, for example, can be bought online for $8,000 and delivered to your door by Canada Post, a Crown corporation.
> 
> How many laws are being broken just by Canada Post being a mule?
> 
> Yet Bossio made no mention of this in-your-face shunning of multiple federal and provincial laws, even after I pressed him with an e-mail which carried the subject line: “How was the Wild West?”
> 
> “What do you think of all the pot shops popping up, and that’s on top of all the smoke shacks there?” I asked Bossio. “What I see here is an MP going onto First Nations land to get headlines for an infrastructure project where laws of all sorts are being broken left, right, and centre.
> 
> “Surely you don’t think this is right, or do you?”
> 
> When I finally heard back, it wasn’t from Bossio.
> 
> It was from the office of former Toronto police chief Bill Blair who, before the writ dropped, was Minister of Border Security and Organized Crime Reduction, as well as Justin Trudeau’s point man on the legalization of recreational marijuana.
> 
> “The Cannabis Act explicitly prohibits the illegal production and sale of cannabis, (and) it includes serious penalties and significant fines that law enforcement can use to curtail illegal activity,” she wrote.
> 
> So, who enforces these laws?
> 
> “Enforcement is up to the police of jurisdiction,” wrote Cadieux. “In this case, it is the Ontario Provincial Police.”
> 
> That, however, is almost laughable.
> 
> The OPP has learned bitter lessons from watching the Oka crisis, as well as their own worst-case scenarios in Ipperwash and Caledonia.
> 
> They will not step foot on a reserve to shut down a pot shop, not even if there are at least 36 on a small reserve like Tyendinaga, Pop: 4,297.
> 
> Reserves are now essentially a law enforcement no-go zone.
> 
> Not one has ever been raided._





laristotle said:


> Lawless First Nations reserve will even sell a kilo of fine hashish online, and Canada Post will kindly deliver it right to your door
> 
> _THC-laced edibles, from cookies to gummies – which are not yet legal in Canada – are found at virtually every pot shop on Tyendinaga.
> 
> In fact, you can buy online and never step foot on Tyendinaga. A kilo of red Lebanese hashish, for example, can be bought online for $8,000 and delivered to your door by Canada Post, a Crown corporation.
> 
> How many laws are being broken just by Canada Post being a mule?
> 
> Yet Bossio made no mention of this in-your-face shunning of multiple federal and provincial laws, even after I pressed him with an e-mail which carried the subject line: “How was the Wild West?”
> 
> “What do you think of all the pot shops popping up, and that’s on top of all the smoke shacks there?” I asked Bossio. “What I see here is an MP going onto First Nations land to get headlines for an infrastructure project where laws of all sorts are being broken left, right, and centre.
> 
> “Surely you don’t think this is right, or do you?”
> 
> When I finally heard back, it wasn’t from Bossio.
> 
> It was from the office of former Toronto police chief Bill Blair who, before the writ dropped, was Minister of Border Security and Organized Crime Reduction, as well as Justin Trudeau’s point man on the legalization of recreational marijuana.
> 
> “The Cannabis Act explicitly prohibits the illegal production and sale of cannabis, (and) it includes serious penalties and significant fines that law enforcement can use to curtail illegal activity,” she wrote.
> 
> So, who enforces these laws?
> 
> “Enforcement is up to the police of jurisdiction,” wrote Cadieux. “In this case, it is the Ontario Provincial Police.”
> 
> That, however, is almost laughable.
> 
> The OPP has learned bitter lessons from watching the Oka crisis, as well as their own worst-case scenarios in Ipperwash and Caledonia.
> 
> They will not step foot on a reserve to shut down a pot shop, not even if there are at least 36 on a small reserve like Tyendinaga, Pop: 4,297.
> 
> Reserves are now essentially a law enforcement no-go zone.
> 
> Not one has ever been raided._


Lawless First Nations???Is this for real?


----------



## Fred Gifford

anyone who pays 8 grand for a kilo of Red Leb has some serious mental problems going on ..seek help


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555876647731175424


----------



## Dorian2

I lucked in to 5 packs of Auto's from a newer seed bank called Coastal Mary's. They asked me what I wanted and I said an assortment of Auto's. Girl Scout Cookies on the left is 2 weeks behind the Strawberry Cheesecake auto on the right. In house bred. They carry a couple of other breeders as well. Figured I'd give them a plug considering they were too kind with the 5 packs with 2 seeds each they sent me free of charge. I basically commented on their website design because they were looking for input.

Same old 2x4x5 tent with 2 Mars hydro LED's. TS600 and TS1000 for 250W total. I'm liking these plants.


----------



## Jim Wellington

A pic of a "Wedding Cake" plant suffering from a nutrient deficiency caused by Tobacco Mosaic Virus. Pretty, yet still undesirable.


----------



## Ship of fools

Well my place shut down now looking at Shoppers drug mart for my needs a bit pricy but seems like its a better alternative then some of these local places.
By the way does anybody ever hear or know what happened to our fearless old lead from here, I sure do miss having my little talks with Scott. I am not a religious man but I pray he has recovered and is doing okay along with his wife.


----------



## Chito

Ship of fools said:


> Well my place shut down now looking at Shoppers drug mart for my needs a bit pricy but seems like its a better alternative then some of these local places.
> By the way does anybody ever hear or know what happened to our fearless old lead from here, I sure do miss having my little talks with Scott. I am not a religious man but I pray he has recovered and is doing okay along with his wife.


There's a LOT of pot shops here in Ottawa. Here in Stittsville where I live, whenever a new business is coming up, people think it's going to be a pot store. LOL I have access to at least 2 within a kilometer from where I live. 

As for Scott, I guess you missed my earlier post about him. He passed away recently. Here is the thread:
RIP Scott Citrigno 1961-2022


----------



## Thunderboy1975

West Coast Cannabis 

https://wccannabis.co/ 


Better than any Truedeau Pot Shop.

3 day shipping to Ontario from BC.

$50-$70 ounces of AA

Their AAAA is sweet and dense and sugary.


----------



## Ship of fools

Thank you Chito much appreciation for let me know Scott was a great person to throw things at as he always had a solution for me.


----------



## Chito

Ship of fools said:


> Thank you Chito much appreciation for let me know Scott was a great person to throw things at as he always had a solution for me.


You're welcome. He was a great guy. Never met him but we did have some interesting conversations.


----------



## Fred Gifford

Thunderboy1975 said:


> West Coast Cannabis
> 
> https://wccannabis.co/
> 
> 
> Better than any Truedeau Pot Shop.
> 
> 3 day shipping to Ontario from BC.
> 
> $50-$70 ounces of AA
> 
> Their AAAA is sweet and dense and sugary.


and they sell by the pound too !! extra convenient


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Stoners of the World unite !!!! .


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Fred Gifford said:


> and they sell by the pound too !! extra convenient


Yes.


----------



## Sneaky

Canadians have lost $131 billion investing in cannabis


Toronto-based law firm, Miller Thomson made the calculations




financialpost.com


----------



## AJ6stringsting

Think about it .... If OJ Simpson would have smoked weed, insteadvof cocaine and booze , he would have said, " I'll kill her tomorrow ", next night, " I'll kill her tomorrow " , next night samething, next night, " She's not worth it ! " .

You get guys drinking, some will just start a fight .... same guys, would form a band .


----------



## MarkM

I don’t really pay much attention to the USA, is weed legal in California?


----------



## Dorian2

MarkM said:


> I don’t really pay much attention to the USA, is weed legal in California?


I believe it is.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## laristotle

Afroman is running for U.S. President


The artist best known for his 2001 song “Because I Got High," vows to federally legalize weed




www.thegrowthop.com













_In a video, Afroman, whose real name is Joseph Foreman, added that he will be running for president in “Twenty Twenty Fro” and plans to “get recreational cannabis legal in all states.”

Afroman’s team also notes that he is “our Cannabis Commander in Chief. Our Pot Head of State.”_


----------



## Wardo

Well it was a good way to get elected here.


----------



## Wardo

Jody what’s her name. They should have her as president here. Couldn’t be any worse..lol


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Paul Running said:


> How's the cannabis doing in all this rain? The ground here in the Ottawa Valley is saturated...hoping the stalks holdout and the claim of mold resistant holds true,


... ok here as the girls are in 7gal how bags so they can be moved around easily ...

It's the way cooler temps (and humid) at night in the last week of Sept that was worrisome.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

MarkM said:


> I don’t really pay much attention to the USA, is weed legal in California?


Yes, it is .


----------



## Dorian2

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... Merry Christmas, Joyeux Noël, Feliz Navidad, and Sretan Bozic!

Been enjoying some of _this_ as of the last few days ...


----------



## patski

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... Merry Christmas, Joyeux Noël, Feliz Navidad, and Sretan Bozic!
> 
> Been enjoying some of _this_ as of the last few days ...
> View attachment 456714


That is SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## Speck_WFTR

patski said:


> That is SPECTACULAR!!!


... thank you for your kind words!
(wish you could taste it)


----------



## patski

What strain is this, Speck?


----------



## Speck_WFTR

patski said:


> What strain is this, Speck?


... am not 100% sure, is either pink or bubba kush.
It does taste like a kush.


----------



## laristotle

As long as it does it's duty ..


----------



## Speck_WFTR

laristotle said:


> As long as it does it's duty ..


Truth 🤘
(yeah, works pretty good!)


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... here's a coupla chunks of that pink looking strain ...
(been curing since beginning of Oct)


----------



## Dorian2

Girl Scout Cookie Auto.


----------

